# Juve - Milan: Superc. Italiana. 16 gennaio 2019 ore 18:30. Tv.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 18:30.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2019)

Se giochiamo come i primi 90 minuti di stasera ci asfaltano 5 a 0.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2019)

Io spero giochi titolare Reina. E se giochiamo come abbiamo giocato oggi in coppa Italia ci asfaltano


----------



## davidelynch (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo di salvare almeno la faccia ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Non mi presenterei nemmeno. Ma nemmeno a Doha 2 anni fa mi sarei presentato. Il problema è che quella fu un eccezione o una cortesia dovuta al fatto che Berlusconi doveva alzare un trofeo prima di levarsi dalle scatole


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Non vedo grandi possibilità.. spero la juve ci sottovaluti, o non abbia voglia..


----------



## vannu994 (13 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come i primi 90 minuti di stasera ci asfaltano 5 a 0.


Decisamente. Metti che poi riusciamo a sfangarla nei primi 60', poi la differenza la faranno i loro cambi molto probabilmente. In più noi giocheremo con il nostro giocatore (teoricamente) più forte che sarà svogliato, loro con il loro (il più forte di tutti) carico per poter alzare il primo trofeo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2019)

Speriamo solo di perdere in maniera più dignitosa che nella finale di Coppa Italia

Higuain non deve vedere il campo, già con la Juve perde la testa, poi se ne va pure, quindi in tribuna e tanti saluti


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Sono preoccupato da morire.... speriamo di non fare figuracce. 

Crederci sempre e comunque, ovvio. E' solo calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Decisamente. Metti che poi riusciamo a sfangarla nei primi 60', poi la differenza la faranno i loro cambi molto probabilmente. In più noi giocheremo con il nostro giocatore (teoricamente) più forte che sarà svogliato, loro con il loro (il più forte di tutti) carico per poter alzare il primo trofeo.



Piu che Higuain, mi preoccupa l' assenza di Suso... avrei volentieri fatto a cambio.


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Arriviamo benissimo a questa partita.
Questa settimana chi ci saluterà per primo?
Higuain? Leonardo? Maldini? O tutti e tre?


----------



## Goro (13 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Higuain voleva evitare questa partita. Spero che ci riesca


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2019)

R. I. P.


----------



## Boomer (13 Gennaio 2019)

Pazzesco giochi Higuain. Gattuso è impazzito.


----------



## leviatano (13 Gennaio 2019)

Nessuna velleità.

Gioca Higuain, e Gattuso limona duro con Allegri quando ci gioca contro da fargli tanti regali.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



È più facile battere la Juventus all'estero che in Italia.
Che schifo di orario, il primo tempo me lo perderò.

Sarà dura ma sarebbe importante fare una grande prestazione, poi andrà come andrà.
Magari segna il Pipita, vinciamo e rimane da noi spegnendo tutte le voci.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> È più facile battere la Juventus all'estero che in Italia.
> Che schifo di orario, il primo tempo me lo perderò.
> 
> Sarà dura ma sarebbe importante fare una grande prestazione, poi andrà come andrà.
> Magari segna il Pipita, vinciamo e rimane da noi spegnendo tutte le voci.



Se ha deciso di andarsene non e che cambia idea per avere vinto la Supercoppa.


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Gennaio 2019)

Vincerla sarebbe la cosa più goduriosa degli ultimi anni, anche più di Doha. Magari il panzita con un gollonzo decisivo ritroverebbe anche l'entusiasmo. Ad ogni modo loro sono i favoriti e verosimilmente ci sbraneranno, speriamo di vincerla e forza Milan. 
Non succederà mai, ma se succedesse a sto giro megacarosello in motorino per le vie del centro (per Na supercoppa, siam messi male).


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se ha deciso di andarsene non e che cambia idea per avere vinto la Supercoppa.



Innanzitutto il Chelsea non mi pare voglia investirci troppo per cui potrebbe finire tutto in una bolla di sapone.
Poi una vittoria potrebbe rasserenare gli animi, ridargli entusiasmo e fiducia nel futuro.


----------



## Wetter (13 Gennaio 2019)

A Gedda sarà una tragedia annunciata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Gennaio 2019)

leggere ci distruggeranno fa male..
poi sapendo che pure loro hanno 0 gioco 
sempre i soliti aiutini.. giocate del singolo e contropiedi 

esattamente come l'anno scorso


----------



## kekkopot (13 Gennaio 2019)

Questa supercoppa non dovremmo manco giocarla. La partita dovrebbe essere Gobbi A - Gobbi B. Sicuramente Gattuso ci farà fare l'ennesima bella figura come nella finale di Coppa Italia. Se non si fosse capito sono molto pessimista a rigurardo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Gennaio 2019)

A Maggio speravamo di non venire umiliati, ed è successo

Sarà lo stesso film


----------



## hsl (14 Gennaio 2019)

I ragazzi devono dare l'anima. Forza Milan.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu. *



.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2019)

Partita che sarebbe bellissimo vincere ovvio.

Ma non iniziamo a parlare di ventate di entusiasmo che porterebbe ecc... sono tutte palle psicologiche tipo "mentalità vincente" e simili.

Infatti, l' ultima volta che l' abbiamo vinta, non è cambiato nulla.

Resta sempre una partita fine a sè stessa, qualunque sarà l' epilogo.


----------



## Black (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



ma veramente giocano alle 18.30? meglio, così evito di guardarla


----------



## Goro (14 Gennaio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> A Gedda sarà una tragedia annunciata



Esatto, e i media finiranno per avvelenare ulteriormente un ambiente già esplosivo


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu. *




*Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Gennaio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questa supercoppa non dovremmo manco giocarla. La partita dovrebbe essere Gobbi A - Gobbi B. Sicuramente Gattuso ci farà fare l'ennesima bella figura come nella finale di Coppa Italia. Se non si fosse capito sono molto pessimista a rigurardo



e certo perchè in coppa italia la finale l'abbiamo persa per colpa esclusivamente dell'allenatore......


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Gennaio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questa supercoppa non dovremmo manco giocarla. La partita dovrebbe essere Gobbi A - Gobbi B. Sicuramente Gattuso ci farà fare l'ennesima bella figura come nella finale di Coppa Italia. Se non si fosse capito sono molto pessimista a rigurardo



A maggio tre gol su quattro ce li siamo fatti da soli tra papere allucinanti di Donnarumma e kalinic che sbaglia porta
Nel primo tempo avevamo fatto la solita prestazione scialba, non male ma senza grandi spunti. Il secondo tempo vabbè... già detto sopra


----------



## Zlatan87 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*



Eccolo là...Banti, senior member della scuderia Juve... per non lasciare nulla al caso...


----------



## Sotiris (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*



Uno dei "sicari" migliori. La partita non la guarderò nemmeno. Finiamo in 10 e almeno un rigore per i gobbi.


----------



## iceman. (14 Gennaio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Uno dei "sicari" migliori. La partita non la guarderò nemmeno. Finiamo in 10 e almeno un rigore per i gobbi.



Che sia juventino è cosa risaputa, fosse per me importerei arbitri esteri in serie A.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*



Profilo perfetto. Non è partita da macroerrori che poi vanno a finire anche negli highlights, ma ideale per una direzione a due misure. Loro potranno picchiare e inveire come fabbri senza nessun tipo di remora. 
Ammiriamo uno dei capolavori di questo signore:


----------



## Djici (14 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che sia juventino è cosa risaputa, fosse per me importerei arbitri esteri in serie A.



Una delle poche mosse che può salvare il calcio in Italia


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, Supercoppa Italiana 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 16 gennaio 2019 a Gedda alle ore 18:30 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Ma mi chiedo io, si può giocare di mercoledì alle 18.30? Ma lo sanno che la gente LAVORA????


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*



Io non mi farei già tutte ste seghe mentali per l'arbitro..anche in campionato ricordo che i giorni prima ci si lamentava, e certo magari Benatia andava espulso..ma se il Pipita sbaglia un rigore (che ci hanno fischiato a favore) e poi perde le staffe è colpa dell'arbitro?

Non andiamo lì già co ste scuse pronte..almeno noi tifosi proviamo a crederci un po'..

Forza ragazzi!! Per noi sta coppa conta molto di più, mettiamo in campo l'anima


----------



## kekkopot (14 Gennaio 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> e certo perchè in coppa italia la finale l'abbiamo persa per colpa esclusivamente dell'allenatore......


Secondo me l' atteggiamento avuto in finale fu scandaloso (un pò come il Derby recentemente perso). Che poi se non ci fossero stati gli errori individuali il risultato non sarebbe stato così tondo è indubbio... ma probabilmente avremmo perso lo stesso


----------



## unbreakable (14 Gennaio 2019)

Mi piacerebbe vedere zero errori individuali contro di loro e provare a giocarcela..nel senso nella finale di coppa e in campionato ho visto errori individuali assurdi e un tiro in porta in due partite (il rigore)..sarebbe già un passo avanti..
Poi milan a 4 solleva trofeo..bah sarà già un miracolo portarla ai supplementari..comunque vediamo..magari a cr7 gli vengono le piattole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l’Arbitro Banti per Juve - Milan.*



Ma il calcio italiano che continua a proporre Banti e Mazzoleni in match clou della Juve che credibilita puo avere?
Mancano solo Rocchi e Guida come arbitro VAR e 4. uomo.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu. *



.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio italiano che continua a proporre Banti e Mazzoleni in match clou della Juve che credibilita puo avere?
> Mancano solo Rocchi e Guida come arbitro VAR e 4. uomo.



Banti e Mazzoleni sono ai titoli di coda,a Giugno smetteranno di arbitrare,a mio avviso sara' Mazzoleni a dirigere la finale di Coppa Italia a meno che l'Atalanta riesca nell'impresa di qualificarsi per l'atto finale


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu. *



Partita da giocare da vecchio Milan, senza paura, con tranquilità e personalità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Gennaio 2019)

cmq questi giocano sempre in 14 
e si lamentano se non vincono in Europa 
Mha


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo, Douglas Costa.

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Sotiris (15 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo, Douglas Costa.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*



Domani il panzone non gioca.


----------



## Goro (15 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo, Douglas Costa.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*



De Sciglio messo giusto per prendersi gioco di noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2019)

Ho la sensazione che faremo una bella partita, ma la perdiamo ugualmente... Roba tipo dominio totale della partita, gran fatica e si trova il gol a culo. Gattuso che leva la punta a 10 dalla fine per le barricate e la juve che ne fa 4 in quei 10 minuti


----------



## kipstar (15 Gennaio 2019)

ho perso la residua speranzella quando ho visto la designazione....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non mi farei già tutte ste seghe mentali per l'arbitro..anche in campionato ricordo che i giorni prima ci si lamentava, e certo magari Benatia andava espulso..ma se il Pipita sbaglia un rigore (che ci hanno fischiato a favore) e poi perde le staffe è colpa dell'arbitro?
> 
> Non andiamo lì già co ste scuse pronte..almeno noi tifosi proviamo a crederci un po'..
> 
> Forza ragazzi!! Per noi sta coppa conta molto di più, mettiamo in campo l'anima



forse il secondo lo facevano..
ma no Chiellini trattiene fa il verso e ci chiamano fallo contro 
cmq Milan disastrato come formazione 
la Rube ruba lo stesso 

i migliori d'europa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio italiano che continua a proporre Banti e Mazzoleni in match clou della Juve che credibilita puo avere?
> Mancano solo Rocchi e Guida come arbitro VAR e 4. uomo.



quella la persa anni anni fa 
almeno dal mio punto di vista 
precisamente da 7 anni 
hanno iniziato con il top 
goal annullato di Muntari


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo, Douglas Costa.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo, Douglas Costa.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*



Bisogna rompere Ronaldo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bisogna rompere Ronaldo.



top


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Mi avvicino a questa finale consapevole che perderemo. Perchè siamo molto più deboli, perchè metteremo meno attenzione, perchè ci impegneremo di meno.
Se 15 anni fa mi avessero detto che avrei vissuto così il Milan mi sarei messo a ridere.
Ovviamente mi gireranno le scatole dopo la sconfitta.. ma non saprei davvero come potremmo batterli. 11 su 11 più forti dei nostri.. idem in panca e sorvoliamo sull allenatore.


----------



## Wetter (15 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi avvicino a questa finale consapevole che perderemo. Perchè siamo molto più deboli, perchè metteremo meno attenzione, perchè ci impegneremo di meno.
> Se 15 anni fa mi avessero detto che avrei vissuto così il Milan mi sarei messo a ridere.
> Ovviamente mi gireranno le scatole dopo la sconfitta.. ma non saprei davvero come potremmo batterli. 11 su 11 più forti dei nostri.. idem in panca e sorvoliamo sull allenatore.


So già che a me gireranno le scatole per la totale mancanza di gioco e pericolosità,conoscendo Gattuso giocherà per portare la partita miracolosamente ai rigori,quindi mi aspetto 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa

QUOTATE il messaggio


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa
> 
> QUOTATE il messaggio



Avrei provato Conti dall'inizio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa
> 
> QUOTATE il messaggio



io spero che Cancelo si spacchi in 2 metà 
visto che ha fatto di tutto x rientrare in tempo

e vedendo le formazioni è + forte di me 
quello che temo di + come avversario e Banti


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma se fa vaccate come suo solito contro questi, è meglio che ritorna in italia sull'aereo dei gobbi.


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa
> 
> QUOTATE il messaggio



Mi auguro sia un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo le ultime voci sono super pessimista.
Higuain sembra avere già un piede fuori dal Milan e Calhanoglu sembra essere vicinissimo al Lipsia (e sappiamo quanto sia fragile mentalmente). 
Inoltre non abbiamo Suso, Castillejo dall'inizio non ha quasi mai fatto bene. Kessie l'ho visto male con la Samp e Calabria ho paura che faccia pasticci in difesa.
Per finire Gattuso non prepara bene una partita da inizio campionato. Il timore di prenderle è alto. Bisognerà cercare di fare la partita della vita e sfruttare tutte le occasioni che ci capiteranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa
> 
> QUOTATE il messaggio



Sembra scontata. Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Juve e Milan da La Stampa
> 
> QUOTATE il messaggio



Ora vedo pure che gioca Cancelo e non De Sciglio. 
Quest'ultimo era la mia più grande speranza


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

*La formazione del Milan

Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



L'unica speranza, che è anche l'unica incognita, è la presenza di Paquetà. Magari la sua posizione in campo e ilfatto che loro non lo conosacono bene può essere un vantaggio per noi.
In ogni caso, se passiamo in svantaggio ragazzi...la coppa è loro...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Allegri è un mago della tattica, ma stavolta il milan gioca con Cutrone + Paqueta. 

Spero scombussoli il tecnico juventino.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Nella nostra miseria ci permettiamo di presentarci con la Juve con 4 su 6 dell’attacco titolare assenti:
Higuain, Suso, Bonaventura, Biglia....

Amen


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2019)

Prendiamoci sta coppa alla faccia dei ladri, vi prego


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

*Ufficiali:

Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *


----------



## R41D3N (16 Gennaio 2019)

È una lotta impari, ci vuole un miracolo!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



ragazzi speriamo nel miracolo.
la juve difficilmente sbaglia le grandi occasioni ma io spero in Paquetà cutrone stasera. dai


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Allegri è un mago della tattica, ma stavolta il milan gioca con Cutrone + Paqueta.
> 
> Spero scombussoli il tecnico juventino.



Quello lì in foto, saprebbe sicuramente cosa fare.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Prendiamoci sta coppa alla faccia dei ladri, vi prego



Forza ragazzi!!!! Voglio una partita di personalità!


----------



## shevchampions (16 Gennaio 2019)

Higuain enorme delusione.

Difficile far gol con Calhanoglu - Patrick - Castillejo, credo l'unica reale possibilità di vittoria sia lo 0 a 0 e poi i rigori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2019)

> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



Che ha il Pipita? Dissenteria?


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



.


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Speravo giocasse De Scoglio.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



La differenza è enorme, ma bisogna provarci. Avremo bisogno di qualche episodio favorevole per buttarla dentro


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Madonna santa che rottura di palle sta Rai con ste donne...


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2019)

il Pipa è andato………..un po di amarezza c'è….inutile girarci intorno era il primo vero top-player dopo Ibra…(il ritorno di Kaka era un'altra cosa)


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa che rottura di palle sta Rai con ste donne...



Un'ora a parlare di donne e alle 18:05 si accorgono che Higuain non giocherà.


----------



## ventu84090 (16 Gennaio 2019)

La differenza in attacco è abbastanza imbarazzante...


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il Pipa è andato………..un po di amarezza c'è….inutile girarci intorno era il primo vero top-player dopo Ibra…(il ritorno di Kaka era un'altra cosa)



Si infatti


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2019)

Zapata annullerà Cristiano...


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *



Ma il tweet di herbert ballerina?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Maremma sto prologo di diritti disumani di sta ceppa. Vanno a rompere il lazzo in Arabia mentre ai musulmani in Europa non gli si può dire niente... anzi, il "Respect", e tutti i vari motti per l'uguaglianza sono intesi a proteggere i musulmani.
Donne nude pronte a fare invasione di campo ne abbiamo?


----------



## Wetter (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dalla regia ci è appena arrivata la foto di Donnarumma alla lettura delle formazioni,a voi studio.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> La differenza in attacco è abbastanza imbarazzante...



Perchè invece negli altri reparti...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Zapata, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Castillejo, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. *




A vedere le formazioni fa impressione il distacco tra i due undici. Per tacere delle panchine. Speriamo solo di evitare figuracce come accadde a maggio in Coppa Italia.


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2019)

mi soffermo solo ai due attacchi : la differenza è veramente tanta.....proprio nel numero dei gol nelle gambe degli interpreti.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

E basta con ste donne. Basta.

Parlate di calcio tacci vostri


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Zapata annullerà Cristiano...



E Higuain entrerà nei supplementari x tirare il rigore decisivo...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E basta con ste donne. Basta.
> 
> Parlate di calcio tacci vostri




Che diarrea, ma cos'è un convegno sui diritti umani o una partita di calcio?


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

sembriamo una squadra di calcio per 60 secondi!


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

l'ho vista dentro..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sbaglio o abbiamo iniziato bene?


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

ovviamente Gigio era in ritardo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ci è andata di lusso, sembrava entrasse quel tiro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rodriguez che va a terra per un doppio passo di Betancur


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o abbiamo iniziato bene?



I primi 60 secondi si, poi al primo tiro loro stavano quasi segnando, tutto nella norma...


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

douglas costa sarà dura tenerlo, altro passo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I primi 60 secondi si, poi al primo tiro loro stavano quasi segnando, tutto nella norma...



Si, abbiamo già ricominciato a fare defecare.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rodriguez che va a terra per un doppio passo di Betancur



era joao cancelo


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

per l'amor del cielo rialzati baka


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo fallo in ritardo di Betancur


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Forza baka


----------



## Cenzo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Troppi falli su baka


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

che toro Baka


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Madonna che tiri sto turco


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma passala a Paqueta, turco!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che tiro orribile, mamma mia


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Come al solito loro in ciabatte


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ok che sono trascorsi soltanto 10 minuti però ci sono un paio di cose che già non mi piacciono. La prima, i pericolosissimi passaggini tra difensori, invece di spazzare, con gli attaccanti della Juve a 3 metri. L'altra è che difendendo con una linea a 5 a centrocampo (siamo schierati con un 4-5-1 di fatto in fase di non possesso), quando abbiamo recuperato la palla non c'è modo di ripartire rapidamente con il solo Cutrone lasciato solo in mezzo a tre bianconeri.

Vediamo, siamo solo all'inizio del resto.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

"Ha balistica" cit.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Figuriamoci se la turca becca la porta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque Bakayoko è imprescindibile nel nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non solo sono tremendamente più forti, ma ce la siamo anche "incartata" da soli(?) con la storia di Higuain... La Juve e i media banchetteranno sul cadavere rossonero più forti che mai... spero domani saranno più esaltati per il primo trofeo bianconero di CR7 che per noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma si butta con una lentezza incredibile, pure questo è uscito di un niente e poteva prenderla


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

cancelo cmq è mostruoso....altro che i nostri terzini imbarazzanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come al solito loro in ciabatte



Condivido questa sensazione. Prima o poi si impegneranno per 10 minuti che bastano per vincerla.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli, quando vogliono segnano


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sarebbe bello vedere Paquetà con Bonaventura invece che con Hakan (che ha già preso un paio di decisioni discutibili in questo inizio di gara).


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

mamma mia se siamo imbarazzanti, purtroppo continuiamo a giocare in 10 con la turca


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siamo già in modalità quasi impossibile uscire dalla nostra metà campo con la palla al piede?


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vedere Paquetà



sarebbe bello vederlo, non tocca palla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dybala é uno dei giocatori piu odiosi in circolazione


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

A me comunque sto Kessie non mi sembra nulla di che.. molto meglio Baccayoko.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma perché abbiamo solo giocatori ignoranti che fanno falli stupidi?!?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Siamo già in modalità quasi impossibile uscire dalla nostra metà campo con la palla al piede?



Si, siamo già nella fase in cui potremmo farci una dormita.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sto turco


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

E figuriamoci se non usciva subito il giallo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Hakan è impresentabile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che giallo è ?


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2019)

eh giallo....


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il turco non è un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A me comunque sto Kessie non mi sembra nulla di che.. molto meglio Baccayoko.



Kessie è il grande bluff


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giallo speso bene da Chalanoglu


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

che ladri


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che giallo è????


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mah giallo esagerato, se questo era giallo lo era anche quello di Betancourt su Baka.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Questo giallo e l'entrata su Bakayoko no?
Tutto nella norma.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sempre sto arbitro di Interstellar...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il giallo ahahahaaha


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Perché Betancur non è stato ammonito su Bakayoko?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il turco é scemo, pero Banti gia incide.

Fallo identico a quello di Betancur su Bakayoko.

Risultato? Turco ammonito e Betancur graziato. Sorpresona!


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Maledetto banti


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siamo pariti bene per 6 minuti e poi..


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi spiace perché ero molto contento del suo acquisto l'anno scorso, ma ormai Hakan è più dannoso che altro. Speriamo siano autentiche le voci di una sua cessione e che si abbia tra le mani un sostituto.


----------



## neversayconte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dove il giallo a Cancelo? Arbitro maledetto


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Siamo pariti bene per 6 minuti e poi..



Ottimo Milan che partita stai vedendo????? Mah...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre sto arbitro di Interstellar...



E' sempre lui, passano gli anni ma lui ancora è giovane e vivo.. ah forse perché è entrato nel famoso buco nero poi torna e vede sua figlia 100 enne


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

e figuriamoci se ammonisce cancello


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non si può giocare con sti suini, simulano tutti, non vengono mai ammoniti e hanno sempre l’arbitraggio dalla loro. Banti guarda i giocatori della Juve per sapere quando ammonire qualche giocatore nostro. Non cambia mai sta mafia, c’è poco da guardare calcio in Italia...
Mancano già due gialli a Bentancoso e Cancelo, che sicuramente peseranno un sacco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma cosa fa? Perché?


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi prendo il. Ban per insulti al. Turco


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' sempre lui, passano gli anni ma lui ancora è giovane e vivo.. ah forse perché è entrato nel famoso buco nero poi torna e vede sua figlia 100 enne



Aahahhahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sto turco é di una pocchezza inspiegabile


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ottimo Milan non so certi che partita del Milan stanno vedendo, stiamo giocando molto bene, siete bravi sempre e solo a criticare....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Perché non ha dato palla a paquetà???


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ottimo Milan che partita stai vedendo????? Mah...



quello volevo dire


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Se non ammoniva neanche stavolta....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Un cartellino! non ci credo, miracolo


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ce la giochiamo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie è un altro che per 30 milioni potrebbe benissimo partire..


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente da fare, la fase offensiva per gattuso non esiste


----------



## 6Baresi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Nessuno fa una offerta per Kessie?


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

Morgan Freeman è più in forma di Kessie


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

oggi siamo giocando in 11.

paqueta ha spessore, si vede subito. bell'acquisto


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un cartellino! non ci credo, miracolo



Era per Samu perché ha sofferto troppo vistosamente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Chalanoglu Vattene


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Banti top player bianconero. Oggi è in formissima


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi siamo giocando in 11.
> 
> paqueta ha spessore, si vede subito. bell'acquisto



Si vede cha ha personalità e non ha paura di provare il numero. Speriamo!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Cristina sempre a bestemmiare contro i compagni


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

non male...purtroppo in attack arriviamo pochissimo


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si vede cha ha personalità e non ha paura di provare il numero. Speriamo!



Si vede!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Prendere contropiede così è da ritardati forte


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rodriguez finge di sovrapporsi da libro cuore.
Sul contropiede ci han graziato


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

per fortuna l'hanno sbagliato e siamo a 3


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ottimo Milan che partita stai vedendo????? Mah...



Avendo Gattuso preparato una partita da squadretta provinciale (tipo un Chievo qualsiasi) per lo 0-0 si può sicuramente dire che stiamo facendo un'ottima partita.
Se invece fosse stata preparata con l'intenzione di giocarcela senza timori....direi che siamo di una pochezza imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

La sensazione di impotenza in attacco è qualcosa che mi fa sempre snervare. E' così frustrante


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non saremmo nemmeno una squadra così indecente con un attaccante esterno vero al posto di Chalanoglu. Il nostro grosso problema è sempre quello. In fase offensiva siamo nulli perchè praticamente facciamo uno sterilissimo 4-5-1.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paqueta buono davvero, giocasse in una squadra forte varrebbe già 80 Mln


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Banti maiale, madonna quanto odio sti gobbi ladroni. Fallo clamoroso su Bakayoko a due metri


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Come sempre ci fischino fuorigioco inesistenti.


----------



## 6Baresi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non c'era fuorigioco...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non era fuorigioco!!!!!


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

il fuorigioco non c'era...ladri


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Posizione di Cutrone regolarissima!


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paqueta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siamo sicuri che era fuorigioco? Sandro a sinistra mi sembrava in linea


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Beh, i fuorigioco di 1 metro sono costretti a fischiarli


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> il fuorigioco non c'era...ladri



Con loro è assolutamente inutile anche provare a giocarsela.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giustamente Banti era stato istruito poco prima dal compagno di squadra Chiellini.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sono convinto che con Jack sull'out di sinistra sarebbe un'altra storia. Non è un fenomeno ma interpreta il ruolo decisamente meglio di Hakan. 

Comunque, considerando che abbiamo fuori Jack, Biglia, Conti, Suso e Higuain, stiamo tenendo dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fuorigioco di due metri ed arbitro che ci mette qualche secondo per alzare la bandierina, invece su Cutrone (in linea) la bandierina era pronta subito


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dougla Costa può fare quello che vuole


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

paquetà sprecatissimo in questo milan


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Madonna sto turco gioca all'indietro....


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

In attacco comunque siamo totalmente nulli, una desolazione imbarazzante...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pigliasse un colpo a Chiellini, con sto tuffo che fa quando si blocca e tuffa quando è pressato. Sempre fallo ovviamente, a richiesta.
Comunque ottimo Paquetà!


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

quanto mi fa schifo il 4-5-1


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà GRANDE giocatore.
Cutrone era SOLO davanti al portiere fischiato subito, ma non c'è la VAR???


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Basta. Questa deve essere l'ultima partita del turco.


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fuorigioco dubbio già dimenticato da tutti


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arbitraggio ridicolo


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giocata paurosa di Paquetà neanche fatta notare. Scoreggia Ronaldo e si urla al miracolo. la RAI


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Cristina gioca con le mani in tasca


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Giocata paurosa di Paquetà neanche fatta notare. Scoreggia Ronaldo e si urla al miracolo. *Il giornalismo italiano*



Fixed.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

cristina e dybala fanno davvero pena.

inutile guardare ste partite rubate, schifosi maledetti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paqueta tatticamente sprecato a centrocampo con compiti difensivi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bah a me sto Paqueta con i giochi circensi non è che mi piace molto..


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

E' automatico. Finiscono a terra ---> fallo.


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Loro giocano in ciabatte, noi davanti siamo il nulla. Vendete la turca. Paquetà di un altra categoria rispetto ai suoi miserabili compagni.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà a centrocampo è sprecato.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah a me sto Paqueta con i giochi circensi non è che mi piace molto..



Ha perso una palla sanguinosa. Sti giochetti a 60/70 metri dalla porta avversaria sono da codice penale.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Paqueta tatticamente sprecato a centrocampo con compiti difensivi.



In un centrocampo con Bakayoko e Biglia avrebbe maggiori possibilità di sganciarsi in avanti. Con Kessié la cosa è diversa perché sfortunatamente non ha l'intelligenza tattica di Biglia e spesso si trova fuori posizione o si lancia lui stesso avanti. Se Paquetà lo seguisse saremmo scopertissimi, anche perché Hakan e Castillejo (che pur oggi sta facendo bene anche in copertura) non hanno certo le caratteristiche giuste per ripiegare.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

mamma che gol che stava facendo...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

A me comunque sembra palese appena accelerano un attimo ce ne faranno tipo 3...


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah a me sto Paqueta con i giochi circensi non è che mi piace molto..



Tra tanti presunti campioni in rosa mi pare l'unico che tocchi la palla con classe.
Lui comunque deve fare il trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 o in un 4-3-1-2


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il solito Dollarumma che guarda


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Loro giocano in ciabatte, noi davanti siamo il nulla. Vendete la turca. Paquetà di un altra categoria rispetto ai suoi miserabili compagni.



Si ciao.
Stanno giocando alla morte, che ciabatte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

3 volte vicinissimi al gol ormai, noi abbiamo fatto un tiro verso la porta? Non dico nello specchio, ma prorio un tiro in generale


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque io tifo Lipsia...spero vivamente che ci porti via il "Messi del Bosforo"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

mamma mia però con Calhanoglu è come giocare con una sedia in campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Da adorare Pjanic e Alex Sandro che dopo due fallacci si lamentano dei cartellini


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bah sto Cutrone


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

E quando segna il turco...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

e quando segna calhanoglu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castillejo si fa buttare fuori anche stasera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Chiellinni le prende tutte, incredibile


----------



## 6milan (16 Gennaio 2019)

E comunque come ho sempre sostenuto higuain era l’ultimo dei nostri problemi... l’attaccante da noi é inutile. Anche cutrone senza voto finora


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da adorare Pjanic e Alex Sandro che dopo due fallacci si lamentano dei cartellini



Non ci sono abituati...


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non si possono giocare ste partite col solo Cutrone davanti, su.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

castillejo da levare, con sti falli non finisce la partita


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Castillejo si voleva proprio fare ammonire a tutti i costi?!


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ribadisco...il giovane brasiliano è l'unico che tocca il pallone con i guanti...gli altri sempre stop a inseguire o passaggi a casaccio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castillejo e il turco sono due **********, non ce la fanno di giocare una gara senza farsi ammonire per interventi idiotici


----------



## CrisRs (16 Gennaio 2019)

castillejo se non lo cambia non finisce la partita...ha già fatto diversi falli da ammonizione...


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Loro sono troppo superiori fisicamente in qualche ruolo chiave. Bene i nostri difensori, bene Paqman , Baka discreto.

Casti e Calha non fanno la differenza. Vero che devono correre come matti ma davanti raramente fanno superiorità numerica. Loro invece con Penaldo e Douglas prima o poi ti fregano.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castelletto è insensato come giocatore. Boh. Turco al solito molliccio e inutile. E porta la 10.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Per me Cutrone, in una squadra che punta a tornare, dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il "Tomasson" di turno. E' quello il suo ruolo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si possono giocare ste partite col solo Cutrone davanti, su.



Diciamo che questo 4-5-1 è totalmente inguardabile. Troppo sterile.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fallo stupido si Samu, la palla non l'avrebbe presa mai, ma è anche obbligato a compiti di ripiegamento che non sono nel suo repertorio. Le conseguenze sono queste.


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Se avessimo un'idea di gioco e un centrocampo decente, potremmo dire la nostra, ma tant'è.


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ribadisco...il giovane brasiliano è l'unico che tocca il pallone con i guanti...gli altri sempre stop a inseguire o passaggi a casaccio



Altro livello infatti.
Giocatorone.
Provare Calha a fare la mezz'ala e Paquetà all'esterno??
Almeno ha classe e si spera possa uscire qualcosa di buono.
Giocatore che non DEVE giocare così lontano dalla porta, è talmente palese..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetá non male.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

surclassati 
calpestati 
interrompete la partita 
c'è troppo dislivello!! 
si vedono tutti questi 20 punti di differenza..
ma cosa scendiamo a fare in campo? 


p.s. la realtà e che questi rubano da 7 anni gli scudetti
come gioco il migliore in campo rimane sempre arbitro 
o meglio è sempre lui che fa la differenza 
se manca la giocata del singolo


----------



## Wetter (16 Gennaio 2019)

Per me la partita è finita su quel fuorigioco fischiato a Cutrone. Imbarazzante come la Rai non abbia minimamente sospettato del fischio,0 replay,0 commenti da parte dei commentatori.
Per il resto non stiamo giocando male,ma come spesso è accaduto(quasi sempre) negli ultimi anni,loro con il minimo sforzo segneranno nel secondo tempo e la partita si chiuderà li,anche perchè siamo totalmente incapaci di renderci pericolosi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Molto bene, benissimo Paquetá


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castillejo dovrebbe mettere un pò di massa. Considerato il fisico, già un paio di barattoli di pomodoro da sollevare farebbero tanto...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Benissimo anche Bakayoko!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> E comunque come ho sempre sostenuto higuain era l’ultimo dei nostri problemi... l’attaccante da noi é inutile. Anche cutrone senza voto finora



Infatti é la stessa fine che fara anche Piatek.

Il 4-5-1 di Gattuso rovina qualsiasi punta. Se non era per Paqueta in attacco eravamo inesistenti.

Quando la palla finisce sui piedi di Castillejo (che si accentra e la gioco indietro o la tira adosso a chi lo marca), Chalanoglu (che non sa cosa fare) o Kessie (che perde 5 tempi di gioco) il nostro gioco muore.


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me Cutrone, in una squadra che punta a tornare, dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il "Tomasson" di turno. E' quello il suo ruolo.



Ma cosa c'entra Cutrone se si gioca con un baricentro bassissimo e hai difensori e centrocampisti addosso? Cosi faticherebbe chiunque , compresi i migliori del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

certe volte mi chiedo se i tifosi del milan sono normali..

se la juve fa schifo giocano in ciabatte
seil milan gioca bene dite che gioca da schifo

cioè oggi stan facendo una gran partita contro una squadra più forte e tutti qua a criticare. ma ci vedete o no?

ok magari adesso scoppiano e ce ne fanno 4 ma fino ad ora occasioni pari, con CUTRONE SOLO DAVANTI AL PORTIERE IN SOSPETTO NON FUORIGIOCO.

cioè ma cosa volete? cutrone sta giocando molto bene, e anche paqueta. bene tutti tranne rodriguez


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ragazzi una cortesia, non la sto vedendo perchè sono al lavoro, mi dite come sta andando Paqueta (ho letto che avrebbe dovuto giocare)?


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi una cortesia, non la sto vedendo perchè sono al lavoro, mi dite come sta andando Paqueta (ho letto che avrebbe dovuto giocare)?



Il migliore del primo tempo.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

La Juve passeggia praticamente, appena faranno i cambi daranno la solita accelerata. 

Paqueta dai due volti, bellissime cose ed errori banali che deve evitare


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque io tifo Lipsia...spero vivamente che ci porti via il "Messi del Bosforo"



Ma veramente anche oggi siamo qua a parlare di Chala comunque ha fatto la sua partita quando dall'altra parte c'è un Castillejo inguardabile e che ha rischiato il rosso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Buon primo tempo, ottimo paquetà


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Qualcuno prima o poi mi dovrà spiegare cosa ci faccia un giocatore come Kessie nel Milan. Scarso come pochi. Non sa stoppare una palla. Che sia una! Quando ha il possesso del pallone lo perde sistematicamente o sbaglia il passaggio o la scelta. Ignorantissimo.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque possiamo metterci Higuain, Cutrone, Piatek ma il lavoro di prima punta in questa squadra è frustrante. Non arriva una palla giocabile che sia una.
In contropiede magari 2-3 compagni accompagnano l'azione, ma in non possesso o se la manovra parte dal basso la prima punta è abbandonata al suo destino a coprire una metà campo intera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il migliore del primo tempo.



Ottimo, grazie mille!


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi una cortesia, non la sto vedendo perchè sono al lavoro, mi dite come sta andando Paqueta (ho letto che avrebbe dovuto giocare)?



Paquetá sta giocando molto bene, si è inventato anche un paio di giocate brasiliane, quelle che ti fanno divertire. Benissimo anche Bakayoko!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Per me la partita è finita su quel fuorigioco fischiato a Cutrone. Imbarazzante come la Rai non abbia minimamente sospettato del fischio,0 replay,0 commenti da parte dei commentatori.
> Per il resto non stiamo giocando male,ma come spesso è accaduto(quasi sempre) negli ultimi anni,loro con il minimo sforzo segneranno nel secondo tempo e la partita si chiuderà li,anche perchè siamo totalmente incapaci di renderci pericolosi.



Italia = corruzione 
invece con noi si inventano le famose prospettive


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me Cutrone, in una squadra che punta a tornare, dovrebbe limitarsi a fare il "Tomasson" di turno. E' quello il suo ruolo.



Esatto. Ha senso del gol, ma non ha tecnica, non ha velocità. Cioè non si può caricare il peso dell'attacco del Milan sulle sue spalle, deve essere un'arma in più nei secondi tempi o quando c'è da recuperare. Imbarazzante giocare con solo lui come punta.


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castillejo mi sta facendo pensare che sia meglio buttare dentro Borini. Paquetà bene sulla trequarti, è l'unico che crea superiorità numerica, meno quando deve difendere, ma le colpe non sono sue. Cutrone praticamente spettatore come qualsiasi attaccante giochi al suo posto. Bene difensivamente sinora, ma siamo stati graziati un paio di volte da errori loro. Arbitraggio solito.


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Altro livello infatti.
> Giocatorone.
> Provare Calha a fare la mezz'ala e Paquetà all'esterno??
> Almeno ha classe e si spera possa uscire qualcosa di buono.
> Giocatore che non DEVE giocare così lontano dalla porta, è talmente palese..


Si. Trequarti proprio dietro l'attaccante, 4231. Speriamo di arrivarci. Ci manca tuttavia la forza percussiva sugli esterni, difensivi ed offensivi. È il nostro punto debole, la differenza, ma in negativo. Intervenire qui, Leo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

E cutrone davanti al portiere non era in fuorigioco. E in ogni caso: perché non ha fatto concludere l'azione?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La Juve passeggia praticamente, appena faranno i cambi daranno la solita accelerata.
> 
> Paqueta dai due volti, bellissime cose ed errori banali che deve evitare



Tante bellissime cose e un errore, considerato che è arrivato da 1 settimana dal campionato brasiliano non male


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si possono giocare ste partite col solo Cutrone davanti, su.



Il discorso in realtà è un pò più complesso: loro giocano con Cristina a tutto campo sostenuta da Dybala o Mandzukic, hanno sempre almeno un ala fortissima nell'1vs1 in campo, 2 terzini che ci sogniamo e che giocano costantemente sulla trequarti avversaria. Loro attaccano a memoria in 7-8, noi abbiamo alcuni elementi statici/inutili (la catena di sinistra prima di tutto, ma anche il duo in mediana) che gli consente di difendere altissimi.
Con gli uomini che abbiamo non esistono alternative decenti, perchè anche Higuain col buon umore vuole la palla sui piedi ed il fraseggio, mentre invece l'unico modo per battere questa Juve è attaccarla in velocità, ma non abbiamo neppure un uomo in grado di farlo (l'unico sarebbe stato Castellijo a partita in corso se non fosse stato fatto fuori Suso).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La Juve passeggia praticamente, appena faranno i cambi daranno la solita accelerata.
> 
> Paqueta dai due volti, bellissime cose ed errori banali che deve evitare



la Rube passeggia sempre... xkè nn sa fare altro 
altro che cambi.. fischieranno 10 mila falli dal limite 
o probabilmente giocheranno con un uomo in +


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La Juve passeggia praticamente, appena faranno i cambi daranno la solita accelerata.
> 
> Paqueta dai due volti, bellissime cose ed errori banali che deve evitare



Ecco un altro la Juve in ciabatte non il Milan che sta chiudendo tutti gli spazi e si difende bene...poi dovreste spiegarmi perché la Juve in una finale dovrebbe giocare il primo tempo in ciabatte...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Intanto i telecronisti tedeschi di DAZN Germania parlano del intervento da rosso di Alex Sandro (fa dritto sulla gamba di Castillejo con i tachetti, da dietro, con palla neanche vicina)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E cutrone davanti al portiere non era in fuorigioco. E in ogni caso: perché non ha fatto concludere l'azione?



perché se no segnavamo 
semplice semplice


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno prima o poi mi dovrà spiegare cosa ci faccia un giocatore come Kessie nel Milan. Scarso come pochi. Non sa stoppare una palla. Che sia una! Quando ha il possesso del pallone lo perde sistematicamente o sbaglia il passaggio o la scelta. Ignorantissimo.



Ah sta giocando Kessie?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi una cortesia, non la sto vedendo perchè sono al lavoro, mi dite come sta andando Paqueta (ho letto che avrebbe dovuto giocare)?



Fortissimo, ha pure fatto un paio di numeri dà stropicciarsi gli occhi


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tante bellissime cose e un errore, considerato che è arrivato da 1 settimana dal campionato brasiliano non male



Sì, è il migliore dei nostri per quel che ha creato in campo. Però mi sembra faccia fatica a tornare in difesa. 
Ha tutto il tempo per migliorare però


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Gennaio 2019)

male castelletto e il turco, ma anche kessie un mezzo disastro, lentissimo sempre in
ritardo e non riesce nemmeno a controllare un pallone..


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la Rube passeggia sempre... xkè nn sa fare altro
> altro che cambi.. fischieranno 10 mila falli dal limite
> o probabilmente giocheranno con un uomo in +



bravo, loro passeggiano sempre.

anche in champions quando regolarmente li sbattono fuori a calci in culo.

però i cambi è vero saranno decisivi e li vinceranno la partita, noi non ne abbiamo


----------



## Victorss (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tutti bene tranne Castillejo e Kessie con questo ultimo probabilmente peggiore in campo purtroppo..ci servirebbe il Tank lì in mezzo stasera..


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto i telecronisti tedeschi di DAZN Germania parlano del intervento da rosso di Alex Sandro (fa dritto sulla gamba di Castillejo con i tachetti, da dietro, con palla neanche vicina)



Su BT Sport (telecronaca in inglese) hanno detto lo stesso.


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non mi è dispiaciuto il primo tempo, certo che loro ogni volta che scendono fanno paura..può segnare davvero chiunque..
Paqueta è già di una spanna sopra tutta la squadra, Kessie il solito ciabattaro, Dario Bandiera la solita chiavica in marcatura sui cross e Castillejo non finisce la partita se continua così, Cutrone sembra in palla ma finora molto isolato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ah sta giocando Kessie?



già.. Kessie spero che nel secondo scendi in campo 
x fortuna sono così mediocri che insistono solo a dare palla nelle fasce x crossare 
tutto senza mandzukic.. se no il discorso cambiava e ci stava


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

E' verissimo che ci mancano gli esterni, ma al momento Paquetà lo lascerei dov'è... c'è bisogno di qualità a cc e mi sembra abbia anche recuperato qualche palla.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo, loro passeggiano sempre.
> 
> anche in champions quando regolarmente li sbattono fuori a calci in culo.
> 
> però i cambi è vero saranno decisivi e li vinceranno la partita, noi non ne abbiamo



nomi ? Bernardeschi.. altro nn c'è 
Calimero è rotto


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Gennaio 2019)

kessie, chala e casstilejo da vendere, il migliore in campo per noi e' baka, abbiamo troppo scarponi in squadra, la mancanza di bonaventura si sente..siamo troppo poco pericolosi, il nuovo paqueta' sembra buono, ma io lo farei giocare davanti alle punte


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Visto l'andazzo e la mancanza di alternative in panca proverei ad avanzare Paquetà sulla trequarti, tra Hakan e Samu, con Bakayoko e Kessié a far da diga in mezzo (ci sarebbe da convincere Franck a non galoppare senza senso in avanti). 

Avremmo forse qualche possibilità in più davanti e anche loro sarebbero costretti a stare un po' più raccolti, invece di attaccare in sette come fanno adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

la moviola non la fanno oggi????????


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno prima o poi mi dovrà spiegare cosa ci faccia un giocatore come Kessie nel Milan. Scarso come pochi. Non sa stoppare una palla. Che sia una! Quando ha il possesso del pallone lo perde sistematicamente o sbaglia il passaggio o la scelta. Ignorantissimo.



Io l'ho detto che vale Duncan ma la gente se l'è presa.


----------



## Wetter (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo e la mancanza di alternative in panca proverei ad avanzare Paquetà sulla trequarti, tra Hakan e Samu, con Bakayoko e Kessié a far da diga in mezzo (ci sarebbe da convincere Franck a non galoppare senza senso in avanti).
> 
> Avremmo forse qualche possibilità in più davanti e anche loro sarebbero costretti a stare un po' più raccolti, invece di attaccare in sette come fanno adesso.



Tranquillo che Gattuso non vede l'ora di mettere Borini per Paqueta nel secondo tempo....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giocare col 4-3-3 ed avere due esterni cosi mediocri.. che tristezza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Partita gagliarda dei nostri, molto bene.

Paquetà sembra un giocatore di livello superiore.
Castillejo è arma da partita in corso, unico spaesato e fallosissimo: da togliere, ma chi metti?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E' verissimo che ci mancano gli esterni, ma al momento Paquetà lo lascerei dov'è... c'è bisogno di qualità a cc e mi sembra abbia anche recuperato qualche palla.



Giocando troppo schiacciati paquetà fa fatica. È una mezzala ok, ma qui fa quasi il mediano, e poi si butta in avanti. Facendo così non durerà molto e dovremmo cambiarlo. Meglio metterlo vicino a cutrone ed arretrare il turco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sono in treno... Riassunto del primo tempo?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sì, è il migliore dei nostri per quel che ha creato in campo. Però mi sembra faccia fatica a tornare in difesa.
> Ha tutto il tempo per migliorare però



Semplicemente seve fare il trequartista


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Su BT Sport (telecronaca in inglese) hanno detto lo stesso.



Sono nettamente piu forti, ma se poi ci mettono anche li arbitri.

- il fallo di Alex Sandro
- il non-fuorigioco di Cutrone (perche fischiarlo e non aspettare un eventuale utilizzo del VAR?)

Cose di cui nessuno si ricordra ma che nelle gare pesano, eccome.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non abbiamo giocato male, anzi. Speriamo continuino così anche nel secondo tempo


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Continuo a non capire perché Cutrone non possa essere titolare di questo Milan è investire pesante sugli esterni. 

Finora Hakan è Castillejo nulli, come si fa a non vedere che il problema del Milan sono loro...


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Trequarti proprio dietro l'attaccante, 4231. Speriamo di arrivarci. Ci manca tuttavia la forza percussiva sugli esterni, difensivi ed offensivi. È il nostro punto debole, la differenza, ma in negativo. Intervenire qui, Leo.



Verissimo Casnop, speriamo in Andrea Conti intanto.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sinceramente mi aspettavo di più dalla Juve, con quel popò di squadra avrebbero dovuto ammazzarci, invece occasione di Ronaldo a parte, hanno fatto poco, meglio per noi, chissà che continuino a sottovalutarci magari riusciamo a beffarli.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il nostro gioco dipende dagli esterni. Chala e samu inguardabili. Qualche guizzo di paqueta. Arbitraggio delinquenziale.. nell epoca del var fischiare un fuorigioco inesistente è da radiazione. Ladri


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Banti, al solito, scandaloso. Non ammonisce Benta ma Calhanoglu si per lo stesso fallo. Per non parlare di Cutrone fermato a tu per tu con cesni. Ho il vomito. Matuidi in fuorigioco di 8 metri ha avuto anche il tempo di esultare prima che si alzasse la bandierina.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono nettamente piu forti, ma se poi ci mettono anche li arbitri.
> 
> - il fallo di Alex Sandro
> - il non-fuorigioco di Cutrone (perche fischiarlo e non aspettare un eventuale utilizzo del VAR?)
> ...



Poi se la rai non le fa notare....
Sul fuorigioco sono stati semplicemente vergognosi


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono nettamente piu forti, ma se poi ci mettono anche li arbitri.
> 
> - il fallo di Alex Sandro
> - il non-fuorigioco di Cutrone (perche fischiarlo e non aspettare un eventuale utilizzo del VAR?)
> ...



Quanto è vero, mi sono imbufalito, perchè poco dopo Matuidi in fuorigioco di 18 metri invece il guardalinee ha atteso un attimo , mentre nella situazione di Cutrone ha fischiato immediatamente invece di lasciar proseguire nel dubbio, come si dovrebbe SEMPRE fare con la VAR.
Errore madornale.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Altro livello infatti.
> Giocatorone.
> Provare Calha a fare la mezz'ala e Paquetà all'esterno??
> Almeno ha classe e si spera possa uscire qualcosa di buono.
> Giocatore che non DEVE giocare così lontano dalla porta, è talmente palese..





Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Trequarti proprio dietro l'attaccante, 4231. Speriamo di arrivarci. Ci manca tuttavia la forza percussiva sugli esterni, difensivi ed offensivi. È il nostro punto debole, la differenza, ma in negativo. Intervenire qui, Leo.



Concordo...sarebbe un'ottima opportunità metterlo appena dietro la o le punta/e.
Se solo si volesse investire in giovani con futuro e la UEFA allentasse la morsa per un paio di mercati potremmo tornare davvero competitivi.

X (per me può giocarci anche Perin se Donnarumma portasse soldi veri)
Conti X Romagnoli X
Kessié Bakayoko SMS
Paquetà
Cutrone/Piatek Depay


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono nettamente piu forti, ma se poi ci mettono anche li arbitri.
> 
> - il fallo di Alex Sandro
> - il non-fuorigioco di Cutrone (perche fischiarlo e non aspettare un eventuale utilizzo del VAR?)
> ...



Perchè secondo te? Riescono anche a tenere in panchina Higuain simulando una trattativa che neanche esiste.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Cutrone che si lamenta del fuorigioco e banti che inizialmsnte gli ride in faccia.. poi chissa che spiegazioni avra dato..


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo...sarebbe un'ottima opportunità metterlo appena dietro la o le punta/e.
> Se solo si volesse investire in giovani con futuro e la UEFA allentasse la morsa per un paio di mercati potremmo tornare davvero competitivi.
> 
> X (per me può giocarci anche Perin se Donnarumma portasse soldi veri)
> ...



Con 2 X giuste, è una squadra da distruzione di massa.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tornando agli episodi...il fuorigioco INESISTENTE per cui si è fermato subito Cutrone è da UFFICIO INCHIESTE.
Cutrone avrebbe dovuto calciare a rete nel dubbio. Poi si sarebbe visto.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siete un po' ingenerosi con il turco. La sua partita è stata sufficiente. Tutti i pericoli (pericoli è un parolone) nascono da quella parte con il turco che si accentra e paquetà che ha spazio per affondare. Se avessimo un tecnico meno timoroso potremmo provare a fargli male da quella parte.
Ho visto molto peggio Castillejo e Kessie. Non aggiungo Cutrone perchè è ingiudicabile.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Partiamo già con un fallo inventato per tuffatore Dybala


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Nota a margine: i migliori finora Paquetà e Bakayoko, uomini di Leo, non di Scarò-Saitama.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

madonna Cutroone


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Davor ha scritto:


> Siete un po' ingenerosi con il turco. La sua partita è stata sufficiente. Tutti i pericoli (pericoli è un parolone) nascono da quella parte con il turco che si accentra e paquetà che ha spazio per affondare. Se avessimo un tecnico meno timoroso potremmo provare a fargli male da quella parte.
> Ho visto molto peggio Castillejo e Kessie. Non aggiungo Cutrone perchè è ingiudicabile.



Il Turco si marca da solo e nemmeno copre. E' lento e goffo....nooooooooooooo traversa...che sfigaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

una palla.
di sinistro.
traversa.
eh ma non è forte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sti infami di melma, pure culo hanno...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Porc0 banti che disonesto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Turco maledetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Madonna che sfiga


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia Patrick! Gran tiro comunque e pure di mancino, gli altri l'avrebbero sparata in mare


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pazzesco. Abbiamo anche questa sf... qui.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che sfiga, grandissimo patrick


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il turco perde letteralmente tutti i palloni che tocca


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aahahahahah basta uno sguardo per fargli fischiare il fallo a favore ahahahahah


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia Patrick sarebbe stato un gol bellissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Basta Kessieeeeee


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che ingnoranza Kessie


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che capra kessie, madonna santa


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che sfortuna, ma sono contento di questo guizzo di Patrick. venisse servito più spesso...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Come si fa a giocare con Kessie e Chalanoglu? Che contropiede sprecato.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quando ci liberiamo del marito di Gattuso il numero 10?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

dannato kessie ma perchè non gliel'ha data subito?!??


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie ma vai a quel paese vai


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

Basta Kessie BASTAAA


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Kessieeeeeeeeeeeee.....azzo!!!!

Dove si era infilato Paquetà???? Fatelo giocare trequartista


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sai cosa, io metterei conti al posto di castelletto.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie è un *********


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie e una capra. SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE sti sbaglia, non impara mai


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessiè!!! mai vai a quel paese te e i tuoi piedi quadrati!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che razza di piedi fucilati ha questo?


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2019)

sarebbe opportuno che le esercitazioni di contropiede venissero aumentate in allenamento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie è un microcefalo


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Kessie 2 contropiedi sbagliati su 2....allucinante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dannato kessie ma perchè non gliel'ha data subito?!??



Perche é scemo, nulla da fare. É arrivato scemo e dopo 1,5 anni é rimasto scemo, nessun miglioramento nelle scelte di gioco.


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Se Dio ha sentito le mie smadonne su Kessie ora, non ho un aldilà felice.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a giocare con Kessie e Chalanoglu? Che contropiede sprecato.



Ma cosa c'entra Chala ma basta!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vabbe, Kessie non so neanche piu come insultarlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sto Kessie è un bidonazzo.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Daiiiiiiiii che sono in difficoltà


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

E c'è chi lo ama kessie


----------



## GP7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa, io metterei conti al posto di castelletto.



Super quotone


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Questo Kessie sarebbe riserva di Muntari


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Chala ma basta!!!



Sprecano tutto. Anche nell'azione del tiro di Cutrone, l'aveva persa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà deve abituarsi ad aumentare la velocità di gioco dei campi europei però....non sta più nelle praterie sudamericane


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> sarebbe opportuno che le esercitazioni di contropiede venissero aumentate in allenamento.



Puoi fare gli allenamenti che vuoi ma se Kessie è una capra rimarrà sempre tale


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto vale kessie? Dai 60 milioni in su? Fatemi il piacere dai..è più tonto di un moscone


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dateci Douglas Costa ed uno dei 2 terzini della Juve ed arriviamo secondi, altro che Ronaldo o Dybala


----------



## honua (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque a mio avviso ce la giochiamo. Si può fare


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche é scemo, nulla da fare. É arrivato scemo e dopo 1,5 anni é rimasto scemo, nessun miglioramento nelle scelte di gioco.



Purtroppo è vero. È un giocatore con buon potenziale e fisico, ma troppo indisciplinato tatticamente (oltre a non avere piedi di velluto). Inconsistente in fase offensiva e troppo spesso fuori posizione in quella difensiva.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi la Juve non sembra in palla, chissà cosa si inventerà Banti...comunque crediamoci, si può fare.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Paquetà deve abituarsi ad aumentare la velocità di gioco dei campi europei però....non sta più nelle praterie sudamericane



gioca a 2 km/h


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il buon caro vecchio Boateng vale 3 di questo Chalanoglu


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque non si può assolutamente dire che ci stiano dominando.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ovviamente 10 replay su Zapata, schifosi


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giornalisti rai schiavi vergognosi.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma pure Paquetà tira ste mozzarelle?


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Samu deve riuscire a ricordarsi di essere già stato ammonito, altrimenti finisce male. Sono d'accordo con l'utente che suggeriva inserire Conti al suo posto. Temo che però finiremo per vedere in campo Borini.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E c'è chi lo ama kessie



E c'è chi sarebbe ben felice di avere al posto di Calha un Duncan che è un Kessiè ancora più scarso se possibile.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Primo errore di Paquetà...doveva andare avanti


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia Cutrone che giocatore!

E Paqueta che mozzarella ha tirato


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Avrà pochi palloni Patrick ma pressa e si danna l'anima


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia sto Zapata cosa ci stava per combinare


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Cutrone sta disputando una partita strepitosa, da solo contro la difesa della juve e l'arbitro


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo fatto il possibile


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cutrone sta disputando una partita strepitosa, da solo contro la difesa della juve e l'arbitro



appunto....


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Higuain al posto di chi entra, Dybala ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Spero che non tolga cutrone gattuso ora. E' entrato decisamente in partita.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Telecronisti vergognosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Con Alex Sandro al posto di Rdodriguez e un esterno decente qualsiasi, questo Milan cambierebbe volto in modo spaventoso


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma Higuain al posto di chi entra, Dybala ?



Io toglierei Samu e proverei le due punte con Paquetà alle loro spalle e Hakan a centrocampo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

castillejo è scoppiato ormai, da togliere. Tra l'altro ha pure un giallo sul groppone


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

MAi una volta Chala, mai una volta che segni davvero


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque Pasquetà punta benissimo l'area...o si libera o libera spazio per il tiro del portatore di palla...trequartista tutta la vita


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Scontato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

lo sapevo che finiva così. Che gol di melma che abbiamo preso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> castillejo è scoppiato ormai, da togliere. Tra l'altro ha pure un giallo sul groppone



Concordo, con il suo modo di difendere rischia l'espulsione


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Eccallà


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Con 2 esterni veloci vinceremmo tutte le partite


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

OT: ha segnato Kalinic in coppa del Re. Speriamo sia un segnale propizio.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma ne vogliamo parlare di Donnarumma?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma senza alcuna reazione, difesa che si perde Ronaldo. Vabbe.


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Allah una preghiera fai innamorare qualche ricco Emiro del Milan, fa sì che la missione sia quello di ridiventare la squadra che domina il mondo


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Eccallà. Giocano in ciabatte. Gli basta accelerare un attimo e ciao.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non è fuorigioco?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente Var?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ora difenderemo l'1-0 per loro.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sempre Ritardo Rodriguez


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> castillejo è scoppiato ormai, da togliere. Tra l'altro ha pure un giallo sul groppone


Io metterei conti come detto prima


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma a cosa ***** pensano i nostri difensori quando giocano?

Poi fosse un nano qualsiasi invece è il giocatore più forte in circolazione


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

E quando esce il portiere?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma non è fuorigioco?



Nemmeno la fanno rivedere ovviamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

amen adesso non sbrocchiamo please


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che cavolo è Juventino dentro Donnarumma


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Errore di Rodriguez, oggi veramente indecente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente VAR? Sembra fuorigioco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il replay si è visto almeno? Speravo nel var


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

tranquilli ora entra gordita!


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Scusate ma l'immagine che scagiona il fuorigioco??? Io mica l'ho vista...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non la riprenderemo MAI.


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comprare un portiere. assolutamente, mi sono rotto di questo cesso.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

È il momento di far entrare Ibra e Savic


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma non è fuorigioco?



A me è sembrato regolare, in ogni caso grande movimento di cristina.


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà. Giocano in ciabatte. Gli basta accelerare un attimo e ciao.



Esattamente!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Ritardo Rodriguez



É scarso


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Errore di Rodriguez, oggi veramente indecente



oggi?


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma il replay?????


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma 

Gli ha piegato le mani un colpo di testa a 2 km/h


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mah, a me pareva fuorigioco.
Mezzo replay con inquadratura indecente. 
Che schifo.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il replay si è visto almeno? Speravo nel var



Nono, che replay, solo su Cristina che tira la palla sul braccio di Zapata ci devono essere 18 replay, qua non ce ne sono bisogno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Gigio male sul gol. E anche i difensori che si perdono Ronaldo.


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Ritardo Rodriguez



E' come il suo sosia, peccato faccia ridere in campo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È il momento di far entrare Ibra e Savic



Troppo vecchi,si scaldano Pato e Sensi comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Comprare un portiere. assolutamente, mi sono rotto di questo cesso.



7 milioni di ingaggio e questo é crollato in partite chiave con Juve (due volte) e Arsenal. Fenomeno.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> oggi?



Per me sempre, è il primo dei titolari che farei fuori insieme alla turca, ma non abbiamo nessuno in panchina.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non è fuorigioco?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà. Giocano in ciabatte. Gli basta accelerare un attimo e ciao.



ma non diciamo cavolate dai


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Un cambio lo farei ora Gattuso. Leva lo spagnolo. Va bene pure borini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque è assurdo beccare gol così...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2019)

Quel mediocre di Gattuso contro la Juve ha giocato tre volte ed ha fatto zero gol con 7 subiti.. per ora


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che schifo, nemmeno il replay


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il gol purtroppo sembra regolare, certo fare un fermo immagine non sarebbe stato male...


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

ma voi avete mai visto douglas costa o dybala tornare a fare i terzini come i nostri esterni? no mai! i nostri invece si fanno i km inutilmente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che inquadrature VAR é? Non si vede nemmeno se Pjanic la gioca in quel momento


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2019)

l'immagine del fuorigioco non è per niente chiara.....


----------



## markjordan (16 Gennaio 2019)

se non mi inquadri il momento del lancio ......


----------



## honua (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma non è fuorigioco?!?



No. Hanno fatto vedere il VAR. Gol regolare. Ora tentiamo di riprenderla, non stavamo andando male. Il problema sono i cambi che non abbiamo, comunque crediamoci


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ascoltatevi la telecronaca, guardate la gestione delle immagini della regia e capite come la Fc Juventus sia un'associazione a delinquere


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che squadra di fessi


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ragazzi, gran gol dei gobbi, c'è poco da dire. Se vogliamo trovare un colpevole è Rodriguez, ma il taglio di Ronaldo è stato da grande giocatore... altro che "il fraseggio" che vuole la pippa che ci hanno rifilato


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

un'ottima partita mandata in vacca da quello che sta in porta con 7 milioni all'anno.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma dai cutrone doveva crossare!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che mediocrità tra chala e casti


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il gol purtroppo sembra regolare, certo fare un fermo immagine non sarebbe stato male...



Rivisto con replay e fermo immagine ora su BT Sport. Regolare. Ricardo Rodríguez a gambe spalancate tiene in gioco Cristiano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma cosa aspetta a cambiare? Vuole difendere il 2-0?


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quel mediocre di Gattuso contro la Juve ha giocato tre volte ed ha fatto zero gol con 7 subiti.. per ora



Ma che dici, è un grande, un vecchio cuore rossonero che merita di stare da noi per altri 100 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non lo leva più sto Castillejo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

tifoso di tastiera ha scritto:


> ma che inquadrature var é? Non si vede nemmeno se pjanic la gioca in quel momento



var juve


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rien à faire.. 
Leo hai fatto bene a rimanere a Milano.
Vi prego silurate Gattuso e cominciate a spendere!


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che mediocrità tra chala e casti



Siamo semplicemente scarsi, anche quei pochi "buoni" che abbiamo, quando contano non ci sono mai.


----------



## uoteghein (16 Gennaio 2019)

ci rendiamo conto di che gol hanno fatto anche se in fuorigioco? torello.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non lo leva più sto Castillejo



E chi lo deve togliere?Maldini?


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, gran gol dei gobbi, c'è poco da dire. Se vogliamo trovare un colpevole è Rodriguez, ma il taglio di Ronaldo è stato da grande giocatore... altro che "il fraseggio" che vuole la pippa che ci hanno rifilato



Indubbiamente, il movimento che fa Cristiano Ronaldo è impeccabile. C'è da dire che uno così dovrebbe essere tenuto a vista dai nostri centrali, invece c'era Rodíguez su di lui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

In panchina abbiamo solo una punta che praticamente si rifiuta di giocare mentre noi dobbiamo recuperare in una gara valida per un titolo.

Che assurdita.


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lo convalida ahaha


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Rivisto con replay e fermo immagine ora su BT Sport. Regolare. Ricardo Rodríguez a gambe spalancate tiene in gioco Cristiano.



Mi conforti, io sono andato a sensazione perché gli schifosi della Rai non hanno fatto vedere nulla.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rodriguez è più lento di mia nonna, da mandare a casa insieme a chala


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quel mediocre di Gattuso contro la Juve ha giocato tre volte ed ha fatto zero gol con 7 subiti.. per ora



E per la terza volta dirà che non riusciamo a fare il salto di qualità, ci manca esperienza, dobbiamo prendere legnate sui denti, manca un po' di veleno....


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma il famoso veleno dove sta?


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fuori Paqueta e dentro Borini HAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAH


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

MAH.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Toglie paquetà per borini


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Castelletto non toglie... mah.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque al solito mamma Rai gobba fino al midollo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma cosa togli Paqueta??


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ah bè se entra Borini l'abbiamo già ribaltata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il gol e' una papera di Donnarumma dai. Lo faceva anche Zaza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non so come ci sia gente che riesca a sopportare gattuso


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

toglie Paquetà


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sa che è ora di buttare la pasta.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vabbè fuori Paquetà per Borini è osceno dai.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà ha fatto pochissimo nel secondo tempo ragazzi


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paquetà come sta giocando?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2019)

Paqueta per borini è roba da prendere rino e lobotomizzarlo seduta stante.... Maledetto lui e il suo amchetto mirabelli


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ora qualcuno mi deve spiegare questo cambio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Castelletto non toglie... mah.



Infatti, è palesemente scoppiato e rischia l'espulsione ad ogni intervento difensivo. Ma che razza di capra abbiamo in panchina, mamma mia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Toglie Paquetà l'*********.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Toglie Paqueta? Ma é totalmente scemo? L'unico in grado di fare un pasaggio filtrante?


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente...feticcio Borini sempre in campo deve andare...

Ma volesse Iddio che Shenzen e Lipsia gli portino via i due pupilli...e che Leonardo porti via lui...


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Toglie Paquetà l'*********.



Poca roba Paquetà nel secondo tempo però.


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2019)

ma matuidi non si può ammonire ? è un nuovo regolamento ?


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


>



Ci hanno messo un secondo a dare il gol, io ancora ho dubbi, per me è avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Toglie Paqueta? Ma é totalmente scemo? L'unico in grado di fare un pasaggio filtrante?

Altra ammonizione risparmiata alla Juve. Incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

ci mancava giusto il giallo di kessie


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2019)

A Kessie subito il giallo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Poca roba Paquetà nel secondo tempo però.


Ho capito ma è l'unico che può inventare qualcosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Poca roba Paquetà nel secondo tempo però.




Si, ma ha i mezzi per far qualcosa. Borini a livello super sayan non combina una sega comunque


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma perderla per perderla voglio Montolivo regista


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Purtroppo non diamo la sensazione di essere sotto 1 a 0 e di volerla recuperare. Non so se sia la paura di prendere l'imbarcata o la mancanza di alternative offensive efficaci. Vediamo con il Pipita se cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma matuidi non si può ammonire ? è un nuovo regolamento ?



Kessie però si ammonisce subito. E' sempre il nuovo regolamento.


----------



## SmokingBianco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pezzo di m*** giallo a Kessiè e neanche un richiamo a Matuidi per lo stesso fallo!!! Maledetti ladri!


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Chi butterà fuori


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non capisco questi cambi


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

dai il rosso a Kesie ahah


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

ahahaha i cronisti di DAZN Germania sono letteralmente increduli davanti a Banti e non sanno spiegarsi il perche del giallo a Kessie se due minuti prima risparmia il giallo a Matuidi.

Si vede che non conoscono il solito arbitraggio mirato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non diamo la sensazione di essere sotto 1 a 0 e di volerla recuperare. Non so se sia la paura di prendere l'imbarcata o la mancanza di alternative offensive efficaci. Vediamo con il Pipita se cambia qualcosa.




Ormai abbiamo la mentalità perdente dentro. A partire dal nostro allenatore


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahah che pagliacciata


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bonucci ha rigraziato Rino per la come ha messo la squadra


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

I soliti... i soliti

Prima Matuidi nemmeno ammonito


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

ahahahahahahaha l'ignoranza di kessie


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che è sto scandalo


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siamo al ridicolo


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vergogna! Che schifo!


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2019)

Associazine a delinquere.

Il calcio non si può più guardare


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

: ma che giochiamo a fare contro questi??


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

ahahahahahahah eccolo lì


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vabbe dai ahahahaha


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

I tumori non si augurano... Però come fai...


----------



## Ciora (16 Gennaio 2019)

Identico fallo nel primo tempo di Matuidi. Non mi arrabbio nemmeno più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2019)

E 2...


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che strano. Finiamo in 10 contro i gobbi


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma veramente era da rosso questo fallo????


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Poca roba Paquetà nel secondo tempo però.



tutta la squadra e poco roba questo secondo tempo.

Gattuso imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahahaha incredibile. I cronisti di DAZN parlano di uno scandalo. Giustamente. Che schifo. 


il calcio italiano é morto. Non si puo, ragazzi, non se ne puo piu. SEMPRE arbitraggi pro Juventus


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

hahaha


----------



## CrisRs (16 Gennaio 2019)

ridicolo banti...5 secondi prima Douglas costa ha fatto lo stesso fallo a Calabria! è inutile, fanno schifo come pochi...


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Giocherei da qui in poi solo per rompere quelli dell Rubentus


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Al solito. Mer de


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che disastro Kessie


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono felice. CON QUESTA associazione a delinquere di squadra VA MESSA in campo la PRIMAVERA!! Non cambierà mai un ***** altrimenti


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2019)

Matuidi ovviamente neanche ammonito... Che schifo


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma veramente era da rosso questo fallo????



Ovviamente assolutamente no.


----------



## Pivellino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che senso ha guardare queste gare?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> tutta la squadra e poco roba questo secondo tempo.
> 
> Gattuso imbarazzante.



prima del loro gol potevamo segnare noi
ancora colpe a gattuso?


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fossi stato in Gattuso avrei ordinato ai miei giocatori di andare TUTTI ad applaudire Banti. TUTTI.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> tutta la squadra e poco roba questo secondo tempo.
> 
> Gattuso imbarazzante.



Ci sono stati 10 minuti di buon milan dopo la traversa di cutrone. Solo che abbiamo sprecato azioni potenzialmente ottime perché non sappiamo giocare in avanti. Kessie da vera capra ha buttato via due contropiedi clamorosi.

C'è un problema enorme in avanti proprio, non siamo in grado di fare un'azione in campo aperto


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

goleada in arrivo


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non è possibile. Mer de


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vi saluto ho spento e chiuso con questa gara, forse anche con il calcio italiano in generale.

Non si puo trattare la gente in questo modo. Questa é la mafia. Non ha piu alcun senso il calcio italiano, un sistema piu corotto del Messico.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

L'entrata comunque era brutta, eh?


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Passa la voglia di seguire il calcio. Il movimento è mezzo morto e merita esattamente questo.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2019)

Meno male che qua i tifosi gobbi non possono scrivere chissà che avrebbero inventato per giustificare anche questo porcata.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bisogna boicottare la serie A, non è possibile. 70 anni di furti alla luce del Sole. BASTA


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vi saluto ho spento e chiuso con questa gara, forse anche con il calcio italiano in generale.
> 
> Non si puo trattare la gente in questo modo. Questa é la mafia. Non ha piu alcun senso il calcio italiano, un sistema piu corotto del Messico.



Spento anche io.

Ho di meglio da far che farmi prendere per io sedere.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

C'è poco da arrabbiarsi...loro sono molto più forti...e tutti gli episodi gli sono favorevoli...VAR o non VAR


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arrivato a questo punto farei entrare Conti, tanto abbiamo già perso. Troveranno modo di far segnare la Juve


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Poi mi chiedono perchè odio la juve fino al midollo. Mer de


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma il var si può usare in queste circostanze? No perché sennò tutte le partite hanno questi falli


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

così salta pure il genoa tra le altre cose


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vi saluto ho spento e chiuso con questa gara, forse anche con il calcio italiano in generale.
> 
> Non si puo trattare la gente in questo modo. Questa é la mafia. Non ha piu alcun senso il calcio italiano, un sistema piu corotto del Messico.



E te ne sei accorto ora? Sono anni che va avanti così. I tempi di moggi erano oro colato a confronto


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Eh adesso mette Conti!

Aspetto solo l'esonero di Gattuso per esultare come una partita vinta


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma siamo sotto di 1 gol?stiamo cercando di recuperarla?ecc toglie Cutrone la capra


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arbitraggio sconfortante. Noi già non siamo gran che, loro vincerebbero comunque anche senza questi aiuti. Fossi un tifoso della Juve (dio me ne scampi) non sarei felice di questo comportamento degli arbitri.


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque loro fisicamente sono assurdi in alcuni ruoli.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma mettilo avanti conti, che gli fai a fare il terzino ora


----------



## Sotiris (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il sicario è intervenuto.
Ho sbagliato a guardare, io ho chiuso col calcio italiano. Ringrazio questo forum per avermi permesso di parlare di Milan. Addio a tutti.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio sconfortante. Noi già non siamo gran che, loro vincerebbero comunque anche senza questi aiuti. Fossi un tifoso della Juve (dio me ne scampi) non sarei felice di questo comportamento degli arbitri.



Loro godono invece


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

E togli cutrone? Ma allora sei proprio in malafede dillo che ci vuoi male!
Spengo


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma il var si può usare in queste circostanze? No perché sennò tutte le partite hanno questi falli



Se al Var c'è Agnelli e Allegri fa da quarto uomo si.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> prima del loro gol potevamo segnare noi
> ancora colpe a gattuso?



Gattuso ha tolto Paqueta per Borini? 
Che problemi hai a capire questo?


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'entrata comunque era brutta, eh?



Arbitraggio a parte, io non riesco a credere che abbiamo pagato 30 milioni questo qui.
Ridatemi Kucka e Muntari


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'entrata comunque era brutta, eh?



Bruttissimo fallo infatti. Il punto e' che le ammonizioni devono essere eque per tutte e due le squadre.


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Siamo di una categoria sotto ma meglio così che Me rde


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi consola il fatto che questa squadra pompata dai media riesce a vincere 2 volte contro di noi solo grazie ad arbitraggi pilotati. Questo addirittura iniziato con l'espulsione di Suso 20 giorni fa. In aggiunta a ciò, assisteremo ad un'altra disfatta europea. E va bene così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sotto di 1 gol?stiamo cercando di recuperarla?ecc toglie Cutrone la capra



Io ho chiuso e mi sono persa sta cosa  Ha tolto cutrone sul serio????

Difendiamo l'1-0 per i gobbi


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Douglas Costa fa quel che vuole


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il prossimo anno Donnarumma, Kessiè e paccottiglia varia fuori.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Era fallo da dietro, var ed espulsione no?


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho chiuso e mi sono persa sta cosa  Ha tolto cutrone sul serio????
> 
> Difendiamo l'1-0 per i gobbi



Ho letto qualcuno che lo difende ancora...non si arrendono


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati 10 minuti di buon milan dopo la traversa di cutrone. *Solo che abbiamo sprecato azioni potenzialmente ottime perché non sappiamo giocare in avanti. *Kessie da vera capra ha buttato via due contropiedi clamorosi.
> 
> C'è un problema enorme in avanti proprio, non siamo in grado di fare un'azione in campo aperto


Ma questo sta succendo tutta la stagione!


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tra Costa e Castillejo ci corrono due categorie di differenza


----------



## Anguus (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tutto questo finirà quando qualcuno si deciderà ad indagare a fondo cosa c'è sotto e tirare fuori il sistema mafioso che ha messo su la società juventus. Nel frattempo le squadre iniziassero a schierare la primavera contro questi impuniti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio a parte, io non riesco a credere che abbiamo pagato 30 milioni questo qui.
> Ridatemi Kucka e Muntari



Se penso agli insulti che si prendeva Muntari, e alla gente che loda kessie... Muntari era di un altro livello proprio... MUNTARI... Miracessi non ha azzeccato manco un giocatore


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho chiuso e mi sono persa sta cosa  Ha tolto cutrone sul serio????
> 
> Difendiamo l'1-0 per i gobbi



Per anni ho sempre pensato che tu fossi un uomo :O


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Gennaio 2019)

ho cambiato canale non ne posso piu'


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio sconfortante. Noi già non siamo gran che, loro vincerebbero comunque anche senza questi aiuti. Fossi un tifoso della Juve (dio me ne scampi) non sarei felice di questo comportamento degli arbitri.



La loro filosofia è che il fine giustifica i mezzi.


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho letto qualcuno che lo difende ancora...non si arrendono



Ma va, pure nel post partita quando incomincerà a tessere le lodi ad Allegri e alla Juventus, ci saranno ancora persone a difenderlo.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Eh adesso mette Conti!
> 
> Aspetto solo l'esonero di Gattuso per esultare come una partita vinta



Povero te.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra Costa e Castillejo ci corrono due categorie di differenza



Ma anche dieci.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma come li ha messi? Ma non si poteva fare un 4-4-1 con conti esterno di centrocampo e borini dall’alrra Parte? Ma è così difficile?


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2019)

Forza trippita spero che ti spezzerai le caviglie appena atterrato a Londra


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma come li ha messi? Ma non si poteva fare un 4-4-1 con conti esterno di centrocampo e borini dall’alrra Parte? Ma è così difficile?



Li ha messi alla czz di can


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che palle, camminano i nostri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma questo sta succendo tutta la stagione!



Eh lo so. Ogni volta mi incavolo sempre, dovrei abituarmi, ma non ci riesco. Che pena il Milan di Gattuso, è chiaro che la squadra ha potenzialità inespresse e anche oggi si è visto. Potremmo dare molto di più


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Borini per Paqueta è la cosa più brutta che abbia mai visto da quando sono al mondo. Peggio anche dello tsunami in Indonesia.


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

I contropiedi buttati via da Kessie e la traversa di Cutrone hanno segnato questa partita.
Il primo poi, dove la passa tardi e male facendosi rimpallare ad un solissimo Paquetà davanti al portiere, è da carcere.
E non è la prima volta anzi, sarà la decima in questo campionato, che sbaglia totalmente la scelta e la qualita' della giocata rovinando contropiedi su contropiedi.
Sinceramente questo giocatore è forte ed ha mille polmoni, ma non ha la qualità per poter fare il giocatore offensivo, questo è un giocatore che puo' solo lavorare nella parte difensiva della metà campo imho.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vabbè dai, almeno si salva la prestazione di Fabregas


----------



## anakyn101 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Basta Gattuso Basta Basta Basta


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma loro non hanno bisogno di ste robe 
Mer de


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente replay ovviamente


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

e' rigoreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rigorissimo


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente var?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per anni ho sempre pensato che tu fossi un uomo :O



Sono un uomo lol


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

E questo non era rigore?


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Era rigore per me.


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rigore tutta la vita


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

va beh


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Chiudete tutto ladri ladri ladri


----------



## Ciora (16 Gennaio 2019)

ahahhahah


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Certo che rodriguez fa proprio ****** eh


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non è possibile....ma non è possibile


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rigore netto ahahahah


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Assurdo.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

A quanto pare non è rigore


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Eeeeeh ma qua non c'è bisogno del VAR


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2019)

Chiudo. Basta.
Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Uscite dal campo.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non è possibile....MA ERA RIGORE


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Va beh non siamo la Juventus. Non potevano mai darci un rigore al 90esimo


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Politicamente non contiamo una mazza

Sti arbitraggi sono l’inevitabile conseguenza


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vi dico solo che commentatori inglesi rimangono allibiti che Banti non abbia dato il rigore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che stiamo a parlare a fare. Se non è rigore questo...


----------



## Pivellino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Adesso vi è chiaro? Con questi noi non dobbiamo avere rapporti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tanto lo sbagliano anche se da rigore, per questo non lo danno.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi spiace per chi ha spento che si è perso un furto VERGOGNOSO


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma entra diretto in scivolata sul piede di Conti


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pazzi che continuate a guardare sta roba.

Non ho visto che è successo ma so già che sarà stata una roba scandalosa.


----------



## eldero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Io non parlo mai degli arbitri. Ma qui siamo ai limiti del surreale...neanche andare a vedere al var....


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

[MENTION=4617]overlord[/MENTION] basta usare parole censurate


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Preferivo perdere 4 a 0


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma persino Digennaro ha detto che era rigore in pratica.
Vabè quest'anno abbiamo subito torti su torti dappertutto, diciamolo.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Rubentus


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma poi anche se avessimo pareggiato come fai a continuare con tutti questi ammoniti in campo e senza paqueta e Cutrone?????????

Gattuso dimettiti prima che ti giochi tutto l'amore dei tifosi milanisti di quello che sei stato!


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

Higuain giochicchia


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque nonostante la nostra pochezza e un arbitraggio scandaloso (fuorigioco su Patrick, rosso a Kessié, rigore negato, impunità a loro su quasi ogni fallo) abbiamo preso una traversa con Cutrone e rischiato di avere un paio di occasioni ghiotte se i nostri non avessero gettato alle ortiche due ottimi contropiedi. Non è tutto da buttare.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Borini mi fa tenerezza e compassione quando ha la palla tra i piedi....


----------



## mabadi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Banti è da codice penale


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2019)

bisognava fermarsi e ritirare la squadra dal campo


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2019)

Io non andrei a ritirare la medaglia d'argento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ho parlato con mio padre su WhatsApp, anche lui ha spento e chiuso con il calcio per il prossimo futuro.

Ripeto: non si puo trattare gente in questp modo.

Un arbitraggio mirato e indirizzato in modo allucinante. Cioe...telecronisti alibiti in Germania e altri paesi. Solo in Italia é tutto normale.


----------



## overlord (16 Gennaio 2019)

Scusate per le parole censurate 
Juve melma si può dire? Dai su


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque quest'arbitro e chi stava al VAR vanno fermati


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

eldero ha scritto:


> Io non parlo mai degli arbitri. Ma qui siamo ai limiti del surreale...neanche andare a vedere al var....



Il var l’anno scorso si stava rivelando pericoloso, quindi ne hanno modificato e limitato l’utilizzo.
È diventato quasi una roba decorativa e politically correct, svuotata di una effettiva utilità


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che schifo. Saranno anche forti ma solo rubando vincono


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque nonostante la nostra pochezza e un arbitraggio scandaloso (fuorigioco su Patrick, rosso a Kessié, rigore negato, impunità a loro su quasi ogni fallo) abbiamo preso una traversa con Cutrone e rischiato di avere un paio di occasioni ghiotte se i nostri non avessero gettato alle ortiche due ottimi contropiedi. Non è tutto da buttare.



Assolutamente, è stato un buon milan per quel che è possibile fare contro questi.
Oggi non meritavamo di perdere secondo me e arbitro e sfortuna non ci hanno aiutato.


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arbitraggio malato. Contento della partita che abbiamo fatto dentro il rettangolo di gioco.


----------



## Davor (16 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Higuain giochicchia



Ma anche a passo d'uomo e senza impegnarsi si vede che è di un'altra categoria rispetto ai suoi compagni.
Potremmo pentirci della sua cessione


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vergogna!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Dio nn li attaccano neanche manco stessimo perdendo 3-0 non esiste questo comportamento non esiste sono infuriato


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> bisognava fermarsi e ritirare la squadra dal campo



Esatto.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque noi facciamo schifo, ma sta tra Suso, kessie, il rigore, davvero non si può resistere. Più la sfiga su Cutrone. Ora se Elliot esiste batta un colpo e rinforzi questa squadra.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che si tolga una moneta dalla tasca Gattuso e la dia all'arbitro


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vorrei capire perché non è andato a vederlo mentre per kessie ha corso per vederlo


----------



## sacchino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non capisco perché Milan, Inter, Napoli e Roma continuano a giocare con i titolari contro la Rubentus io farei giocare i primavera.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2019)

Una società seria qua terremoterebbe il sistema calcio italiano.


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque apprezzo l’impegno della squadra, traversa e rigore, che ci vuoi fare


----------



## R41D3N (16 Gennaio 2019)

La storia si ripete, questi sono il cancro del calcio il italiano. Sempre sostenuto. ********!!!


----------



## First93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Un arbitraggio così indecente era da un po' che non lo vedevo, evidentemente bisognava fare vincere Cristina.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pazienza, la partita era già persa in partenza visto il dislivello tecnico. Alla squadra non c'è troppo da recriminare.
Sono contento per i tifosi juventini, che, come al solito, hanno vinto come piace a loro. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Furto colossale
Per buttare fuori kessie l'arbitro corre al video, per darci un rigore invece nemmeno va al monitor, vergogna


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non so quando, ma il giorno in cui questi verranno radiati arriverà.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ora mi raccomando, nessuno del Milan dica una parola sull'arbitro eh, anzi, tutti a tesserne le lodi sue e della squadra di m.erda bianconera.


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Invece Benatia non glielo diamo il secondo giallo a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il fuorigioco su Cutrone e il rigore con il VAR Interruptus


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

La sfigaaaaahahahahaahaah

Per i gobbi una prevedibile scampagnata. Per noi solo una parola che rispecchia tutto il mondo Milan, compresi società, calciatori e tifosi:tristezza


----------



## 1972 (16 Gennaio 2019)

il problema non e' perdere contro i gobbi (con o senza furto con scasso), il nostro problema e' tifare una squadra ridicola....


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Pazienza, la partita era già persa in partenza visto il dislivello tecnico. Alla squadra non c'è troppo da recriminare.
> Sono contento per i tifosi juventini, che, come al solito, hanno vinto come piace a loro. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.



Con quest'atteggiamento però continuano a mettertelo nel culo tanto basta dire : " Eh ma tanto sono superiori"


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2019)

Detto questo la partita abbiamo rischiato anche di vincerla...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Nemmeno guardare il Var...
In Italia tutto tace, su tutti i fronti. Siamo degli incivili terzomondisti, la feccia d’Europa. 
Preferirei perdere una mano che essere juventino, la dignità no ha prezzo.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tanto domani non ne parlerà nessuno, è ora che elliott si faccia viva invece di starsene sempre in silenzio


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Cutrone in posizione regolare che arriva davanti alla porta viene fermato per fuorigioco inesistente

Rosso a Kessie quando prima Matuidi non era stato nemmeno sanzionato

Rigore per il Milan non dato a fine partita

Uno schifo


----------



## GenioSavicevic (16 Gennaio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora mi raccomando, nessuno del Milan dica una parola sull'arbitro eh, anzi, tutti a tesserne le lodi sue e della squadra di m.erda bianconera.



Ragazzi cercate il replay del gol di ronaldo, fate il fermo immagine e c è la prova che il replay var con la linea è fasullo, quando fanno vedere che sono in linea il pallone non è ancora partito. E guardacaso in quel replay hanno fatto in modo non si vedesse pjanic che calcia. Facciamo qualcosa, scriviamo a giornali e al milan stesso, non può essere vero una roba del genere


----------



## vannu994 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fanno passare la voglia, magari avrebbero vinto lo stesso, ma ti lasciano sempre il dubbio...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Niente da dire, solo amarezza. Ci sta perdere contro la Juve, ma dopo una traversa beffarda e qualche occasione ghiotta ci rimani male.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

E nel primo tempo Cutrone fermati davanti al portiere per un fuorigioco che NON c'era apposta per non fare applicare il var


----------



## Gekyn (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi vergogno dei tifosi milanisti, che se la prende con squadra allenatore e società....invece di elogiarli per la partita e insultare arbitro e società Juventus


----------



## Love (16 Gennaio 2019)

La cosa che più mi spiace è aver perso con una papera di un donnarumma che nell'ultimo periodo stava facendo grandi cose...che perdevamo si sapeva...ma cosi no...e ormai cmq donnarumma contro la juve di papere ne fa fin troppe...almeno nelle ultime due finali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Cutrone in posizione regolare che arriva davanti alla porta viene fermato per fuorigioco inesistente
> 
> Rosso a Kessie quando prima Matuidi non era stato nemmeno sanzionato
> 
> ...



C'è da dire che il rosso a kessie ci potrebbe assolutamente stare, il problema è la disparità di trattamento proprio nell'uso del var
Scandaloso


----------



## Manue (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che furtooooooo ma è sempre così per diamine!!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho parlato con mio padre su WhatsApp, anche lui ha spento e chiuso con il calcio per il prossimo futuro.
> 
> Ripeto: non si puo trattare gente in questp modo.
> 
> Un arbitraggio mirato e indirizzato in modo allucinante. Cioe...telecronisti alibiti in Germania e altri paesi. Solo in Italia é tutto normale.



Arbitraggio scandaloso ma il fatto che tutti gli altri Paesi si scandalizzino, se vero, fa ben sperare.
Qua è un contesto a parte, siamo un Paese di mafiosi e la Juventus è la mafia del calcio per eccellenza.


----------



## impero rossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

allegri ... di livorno... chiellini di livorno.... banti ... di dov'e' ? vergogna ! si sapeva gia' prima della partita come sarebbe andata con questo galantuomo... poi ci si meraviglia se tutti i non tifosi della juve godono quando questa perde...in europa non avra' questi arbitri disonesti a favore... e allora rideremo come pazzi ...


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ragazzi, non scopriamo certo oggi il rapporto repellente tra arbitri e Juventus. Comunque una finestra "ban-free" di qualche minuto per insultare gli uni e gli altri ci starebbe bene.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cercate il replay del gol di ronaldo, fate il fermo immagine e c è la prova che il replay var con la linea è fasullo, quando fanno vedere che sono in linea il pallone non è ancora partito. E guardacaso in quel replay hanno fatto in modo non si vedesse pjanic che calcia. Facciamo qualcosa, scriviamo a giornali e al milan stesso, non può essere vero una roba del genere



Non si vede se era in fuorigioco o no. Questione di qualche centimetro. Li vale sempre la decisione del campo. Chissà perché però lo stesso guardalinee sbandiera subito il fuorigioco di cutrone e guarda caso li non sbandiera...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il giorno che la juve verrà sbattuta fuori dalla CL sarà una festa.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma 4 una sciagura totale, seconda finale consecutiva che regala alla juve vergogna
Calabria 4,5 tecnicamente imbarazzante
Romagnoli 6 
Zapata 6,5
Rodriguez 5,5
Paquetà 5 male, unica occasione spreca malamente un 3 contro 2, basta con questi colpi di fino, devastato fisicamente poi da CANCELO
Kessie 0 aldilà dell'espulsione giusta, partita drammatica, sbaglia tutto, una sciagura totale, e si schifano i 40 (se veri) mln del Tottenham invece di baciare per terra
Bakayoko 6 per me vale due Kessie, vendere il mediano scarso e riscattare lui
Calhanoglu 6 
Cutrone 6,5 bene peccato per la traversa
Castillejo 5 sempre nel vivo della partita ma deve essere concreto

Borini 5 stavolta male male
Higuain 5,5 ciao pipita 
Conti 6

Gattuso 3 cambio Conti Cutrone da arresto

Arbitro 0 non va al VAR per non darci il rigore, altra coppa regalata alla Juve


----------



## hiei87 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Con quest'atteggiamento però continuano a mettertelo nel culo tanto basta dire : " Eh ma tanto sono superiori"



Per carità, però onestamente non c'è molto da recriminare a chi è sceso in campo, se non giusto a Kessiè per l'espulsione(comunque dubbia).
Per il resto, per me con loro potremmo schierare anche la primavera, tanto è inutile. Anche stasera abbiamo assistito alla solita barzelletta, ormai la prendo a ridere. Non vedo l'ora di leggere le loro arrampicate sugli specchi per negare il fatto di aver rubato anche stasera.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che la juve verrà sbattuta fuori dalla CL sarà una festa.



Sperando accada in circostanze polemiche e che li lasci con l'amaro in bocca... e la sensazione di averla preso in quel posto.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sperando accada in circostanze polemiche e che li lasci con l'amaro in bocca... e la sensazione di averla preso in quel posto.



...ovvio e con CR7 che piange.


----------



## varvez (16 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo fatto la nostra partita, purtroppo ci manca qualità in mezzo al campo e velocità in attacco. Ma la Juve, per la rosa che ha, gioca molto male. Peccato, l'ha decisa un campione.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (16 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non si vede se era in fuorigioco o no. Questione di qualche centimetro. Li vale sempre la decisione del campo. Chissà perché però lo stesso guardalinee sbandiera subito il fuorigioco di cutrone e guarda caso li non sbandiera...



Si vede eccome, ho il fermo immagine io e ronaldo ha tutto il braccio avanti prima ancora che pjanic calcia. Sono fuori col cel e non so come postarla, se qualcuno ha tempo ci guardi. Questi hanno fatto un replay finto per giustificare il gol, è da ufficio inchiesta


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto la nostra partita, purtroppo ci manca qualità in mezzo al campo e velocità in attacco. Ma la Juve, per la rosa che ha, gioca molto male. Peccato, l'ha decisa un campione.



...con l’aiutino...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

devono morire tutti


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Partita falsata!!! 

Meglio "Non Coment"


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cercate il replay del gol di ronaldo, fate il fermo immagine e c è la prova che il replay var con la linea è fasullo, quando fanno vedere che sono in linea il pallone non è ancora partito. E guardacaso in quel replay hanno fatto in modo non si vedesse pjanic che calcia. Facciamo qualcosa, scriviamo a giornali e al milan stesso, non può essere vero una roba del genere



Visto, è un gol regolare di pochi millemetri credo, ma è regolare.
Nel replay si vede benissimo pure Pjanic, che c'hai un televisore 4:3?


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2019)

Donnarumma 4 Deve compiere un solo intervento in 90 minuti... per quanto il colpo di testa sia ravvicinato non ha scuse: la palla è centralissima e gli sfugge come una saponetta tra le mani
Calabria 6 oggi il ragazzo non ha sfigurato
Zapata 7 eroico nel finale, sta impressionando... ciò non significa che gli rinnoverei il contratto
Romagnoli 6,5 bene
Rodriguez 5 versione bradipo: ON
Baka 6,5 presenza costante in mezzo al campo
Kessie 4,5 è ovunque, ma è sempre in affanno e poco lucido... come nella ripresa quando sbaglia diverse ripartente... fallo ingenuo finché vogliamo, ma a parti invertite non ci sarebbe stato il controllo al monitor (e ne abbiamo la controprova) e sarebbe bastato il giallo
Chala 5 ectolplasma... e persino meglio del solito
Paquetà 5 sembra un bel giocatore per cui aspettiamo a giudicarlo, nel secondo tempo crolla vistosamente dopo i primi 45 minuti di medio livello... cerca di verticalizzare quando può... ma presto si accorgerà che non c'è nessuno per cui verticalizzare
Castillejo sv non giudico un oggetto che non andava nemmeno comprato (bello il gol con la Spal, ma di questo giocatore non ricordo niente altro)
Cutrone 7 da solo contro tutti, ottima lettura tecnica da parte del mister che lo lascia solo nel deserto... eppure sopravvive

Borini 2 di stima
Pipa 40 come la febbre che ha colpito il cucciolo di tigre argentina
Conti sv

Banti 10 compie il suo dovere alla perfezione, credo che qualsiasi commento sia superfluo

Gattuso 4 incredibile come possa sbagliare tutto quello che c'è da sbagliare. allenatore (?) ridicolo

società 0 essere arrivati così a gennaio è da dilettanti allo sbaraglio, chapeau e grazie a tutti!!


----------



## davidelynch (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non dico nulla, ma attendo con ansia febbraio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

mai visto un uso peggiore del var, completamente a senso unico stasera

-cutrone fermati ad azione in corso davanti al portiere (fuorigioco che secondo me non c'era) in contraddizione con la direttiva di rivedere a fine azione

-kessiè espulso tramite﻿ video mentre Matuidi non ha avuto lo stesso trattamento

-rigore molto probabile neanche rivisto al monitor senza nessun motivo﻿

﻿

Spero che almeno se ne lamentino, poi pace, tanto sta coppetta vale poco o niente, anche vincendola non cambiava niente﻿﻿


----------



## Route66 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Possiamo cambiare proprietà, presidente,DG,DS, sponsor, centravanti,regista, allenatore e pure lo stadio che tanto con quelli non si vincerà mai...... Vergogna!!
Orgoglioso di essere Milanista


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che schifo...non ho parole. Ho finito gli insulti per questi ladri da tanto tempo.
Banti si conferma un grandissimo U.D.M.
Ma un giorno la pagheranno. Si facessero sentire in società invece di fare i pagliacci.


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ho spento dopo il cambio di Cutrone e non ho visto il rigore negato, in ogni caso sono tranquillissimo, inutile prendersela basta guardare il campo per capire cosa è successo. Peccato, almeno abbiamo visto che Kessiè e Castillejo (tra gli altri) sono inadeguati.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Onore ai nostri giocatori.

La Juventus, più ricca di noi e con tanti campioni, per batterci ha dovuto farci squalificare ingiustamente Suso, inventarsi un'espulsione (come si fa ad espellere avendo visto le immagini?) quando un minuto prima un fallo simile su Calabria neanche fallo, avere anche fortuna (traversa di Cutrone) e in 10 abbiamo fatto pure l'assalto finale.
Sul rigore non so esprimermi ma avrebbe dovuto andare a guardare il replay Banti.

Non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi.

Siccome fatico a fare scelte drastiche come smettere di seguire il calcio, intanto non guarderò più le partite contro i ladri (li guferò in Europa).


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me finché certe partite si giocano all'estero sarà sempre così, Ronaldo viene esibito come una Barbie con i seni di fuori, figuriamoci se gli permettono di perdere una partita


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Che tristezza infinita. Per vincere oggi servivano due componenti, la prima è che la Juventus non fosse in serata e per me non lo era, punto secondo che noi fossimo in serata e non sbagliassimo nulla. Aimè noi come sempre, li davanti, non siamo capaci di castigare. Le occasioni sono arrivate, le abbiamo sempre sprecate.

Poi per carità, espulsione di Kessie forse esagerata, specie perchè qualche minuto prima su Matuidi (fallo simile) non è stato estratto nemmeno il giallo.

Ma inutile piangere su questi dettagli, la differenza oggi l'ha fatta avere il campione che segna, loro lo hanno e noi no.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Il Milan se li merita questi arbitraggi schifosi. 
È la naturale conseguenza della perdita di prestigio e importanza a livello politico, a sua volta conseguenza della pessima gestione del club e del calo qualitativo della rosa e dei risultati.
Oggi il Milan viene trattato dagli arbitri tanto quanto un club di mezza classifica, e sarà sempre così fino a che non si cambieranno seriamente le cose al Milan, con una proprietà che punta in alto, una società unita e una rosa competitiva.


----------



## CrisRs (16 Gennaio 2019)

Parli di Banti? è lui il campione?


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che schifo...non ho parole. Ho finito gli insulti per questi ladri da tanto tempo.
> Banti si conferma un grandissimo U.D.M.
> Ma un giorno la pagheranno. Si facessero sentire in società invece di fare i pagliacci.




Ma che vuoi che si facciano sentire. Siamo la barzelletta d’Italia.


----------



## CrisRs (16 Gennaio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto la nostra partita, purtroppo ci manca qualità in mezzo al campo e velocità in attacco. Ma la Juve, per la rosa che ha, gioca molto male. Peccato, l'ha decisa un campione.



Parli di Banti? è lui il campione?


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Si vede eccome, ho il fermo immagine io e ronaldo ha tutto il braccio avanti prima ancora che pjanic calcia. Sono fuori col cel e non so come postarla, se qualcuno ha tempo ci guardi. Questi hanno fatto un replay finto per giustificare il gol, è da ufficio inchiesta



Il braccio non conta ai fini del fuorigioco


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan se li merita questi arbitraggi schifosi.



*Oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aggiungiamo che Cutrone davanti al portiere è stato fermato per fuorigioco che forse non c'era, mentre Matuidi ha segnato di 3 metri in fuorigioco ma ha potuto finire ﻿l'azione﻿


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Gli juventini del Forum non si presentano?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma voi ve la prendete ancora?
Io mi sono messo 500 euro sulla juve mica per niente


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2019)

Buon Milan, che ora il club dovrà coltivare con il mercato. Gli esterni, un nuovo partner in mediana accanto a Bakayoko, cui affidare compiti di costruzione del gioco, il cambio possibile di modulo, ci permettiamo di insistere, verso il 4231, con il buon Paqueta' del primo tempo più vicino alla porta. Ripartiamo da Bakayoko, Conti (ottimo, anche nei pochi minuti giocati), Paqueta', la coppia centrale difensiva. Il resto è da immaginare, migliorando l'esistente.


----------



## Mc-Milan (16 Gennaio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto la nostra partita, purtroppo ci manca qualità in mezzo al campo e velocità in attacco. Ma la Juve, per la rosa che ha, gioca molto male. Peccato, l'ha decisa un campione.



Ti quoto perché è anche il mio pensiero..forza Milan


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Per capire la malafede: Per il braccio di Zapata due minuti a parlare con il Var. Su Conti NULLA. Fuorigioco di Cutrone. Fischiato subito. Su Matudi in fuorigioco di 7 metri, 8 minuti al Var. Facciamola finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non scopriamo certo oggi il rapporto repellente tra arbitri e Juventus. Comunque una finestra "ban-free" di qualche minuto per insultare gli uni e gli altri ci starebbe bene.



quoto, voglio una pagina per pregare cancheri a tutta manetta
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 4 una sciagura totale, seconda finale consecutiva che regala alla juve vergogna
> Calabria 4,5 tecnicamente imbarazzante
> Romagnoli 6
> Zapata 6,5
> ...



paqueta 5 perchè l ha portato leonardo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Gennaio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo che Cutrone davanti al portiere è stato fermato per fuorigioco che forse non c'era, mentre Matuidi ha segnato di 3 metri in fuorigioco ma ha potuto finire ﻿l'azione﻿



Piccolezze


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Per capire la malafede: Per il braccio di Zapata due minuti a parlare con il Var. Su Conti NULLA. Fuorigioco di Cutrone. Fischiato subito. Su Matudi in fuorigioco di 7 metri, 8 minuti al Var. Facciamola finita.



Talmente chiaro da far paura


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2019)

Gioco pietoso, 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti ma si parla solo di arbitri. Sembra Inter fans.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che tristezza infinita. Per vincere oggi servivano due componenti, la prima è che la Juventus non fosse in serata e per me non lo era, punto secondo che noi fossimo in serata e non sbagliassimo nulla. Aimè noi come sempre, li davanti, non siamo capaci di castigare. Le occasioni sono arrivate, le abbiamo sempre sprecate.
> 
> Poi per carità, espulsione di Kessie forse esagerata, specie perchè qualche minuto prima su Matuidi (fallo simile) non è stato estratto nemmeno il giallo.
> 
> Ma inutile piangere su questi dettagli, la differenza oggi l'ha fatta avere il campione che segna, loro lo hanno e noi no.



dai su. Cutrone fermato in fuorigioco davanti la porta, che non c'era. 
Fallo da dietro con piede a martello di Sandro su Castillejo. Nulla
Fallo di Matuidi (già ammonito) su Calabria, niente.
Var su Kessie, per un fallo brutto, ma prende il piede non la tibia. Posso pure capire il rosso, anche se severissimo, ma non puoi poi non ammonire Matuidi per un fallo identico e sarebbe costata l'espulsione.
Infine rigore clamoroso su Conti. Nemmeno Var. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gioco pietoso, 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti ma si parla solo di arbitri. Sembra Inter fans.



la juve invece? ha fatto meno del milan


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan se li merita questi arbitraggi schifosi.
> È la naturale conseguenza della perdita di prestigio e importanza a livello politico, a sua volta conseguenza della pessima gestione del club e del calo qualitativo della rosa e dei risultati.
> Oggi il Milan viene trattato dagli arbitri tanto quanto un club di mezza classifica, e sarà sempre così fino a che non si cambieranno seriamente le cose al Milan, con una proprietà che punta in alto, una società unita e una rosa competitiva.



Ma come si fa a scrivere simili corbellerie? Sono il primo detrattore di questa società, ma nessuno merita un trattamento come quello ricevuto stasera. E comunque, venivano derubati anche il Milan di Rizzoli e quello di Berlusconi, sempre dagli stessi, e si parla di due delle gestioni più di successo nella storia del calcio mondiale...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gioco pietoso, 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti ma si parla solo di arbitri. Sembra Inter fans.



Dai su Willy, è evidente che l'arbitro sia stato decisivo


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la juve invece? ha fatto meno del milan



Non mi sembra, ha fatto gol.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Milan scarso bla bla bla
intanto i Ladri D Italia 
2 su 2 l'hanno portata a casa con il top player 
con la divisa giallo e nera


----------



## CarpeDiem (16 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gioco pietoso, 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti ma si parla solo di arbitri. Sembra Inter fans.



La Juve ha giocato in modo altrettanto pietoso, e hanno vinto solo grazie ad un arbitraggio palesemente in malafede. 
È uno degli arbitraggi più scandalosi che ho visto negli ultimi 10 anni quindi credo che sia giusto e doveroso parlare di arbitri


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> nomi ? Bernardeschi.. altro nn c'è
> Calimero è rotto



visto adesso.

effettivamente avevi ragione. deformazione professionale.
stavo pensando alla nostra pochezza in panchina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gioco pietoso, 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti ma si parla solo di arbitri. Sembra Inter fans.



ma che gioco pietoso.. chi delle 2 squadre ha giocato meglio ??
non mi dire che è un gioco quello rubentino..
il pallino del gioco sia in casa che fuori nn è mai suo!
contropiedi e basta.. giocate del singolo e ovviamente il caro arbitro


----------



## 7vinte (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ah, Banti è di Livorno, concittadino di Allegri. Magari si conoscono pure


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su. Cutrone fermato in fuorigioco davanti la porta, che non c'era.
> Fallo da dietro con piede a martello di Sandro su Castillejo. Nulla
> Fallo di Matuidi (già ammonito) su Calabria, niente.
> Var su Kessie, per un fallo brutto, ma prende il piede non la tibia. Posso pure capire il rosso, anche se severissimo, ma non puoi poi non ammonire Matuidi per un fallo identico e sarebbe costata l'espulsione.
> Infine rigore clamoroso su Conti. Nemmeno Var. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


La schiacciata da dietro di Alex Sandro sulla caviglia di Castillejo è pura violenza, da rosso diretto senza discussioni.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su. Cutrone fermato in fuorigioco davanti la porta, che non c'era.
> Fallo da dietro con piede a martello di Sandro su Castillejo. Nulla
> Fallo di Matuidi (già ammonito) su Calabria, niente.
> Var su Kessie, per un fallo brutto, ma prende il piede non la tibia. Posso pure capire il rosso, anche se severissimo, ma non puoi poi non ammonire Matuidi per un fallo identico e sarebbe costata l'espulsione.
> Infine rigore clamoroso su Conti. Nemmeno Var. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Il rigore per me non c'era...

Matuidi era ammonito? Ad ogni modo, il suo fallo era simile a quello di Kessie e non ha preso manco il giallo. Grave.

Ma noi non siamo cattivi la davanti dai, abbiamo s*******to 2-3 contropiedi e abbiamo passato 2-3 tiri a Sheznie, bisognava ucciderlo.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi è sembrato di rivedere la supercoppa di Pechino...


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La schiacciata da dietro di Alex Sandro sulla caviglia di Castillejo è pura violenza, da rosso diretto senza discussioni.



Bruttissimo. Lo stesso Castelletto ne ha fatto uno da arancio a forbice da dietro. Diciamo che per come ha arbitrato stasera non doveva dare il rosso manco a Kessie.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono il primo fustigatore di questa proprietà, questa dirigenza e questo tecnico, ma leggendo certi commenti qua sopra mi ribolle il sangue. 
Vi piace proprio prenderlo nel didietro, eh? 

Cosa cappero c'entra il gioco disastroso e involuto, cosa c'entrano gli acquisti sbagliati, cosa c'entra la stagione deludente? Stasera il Milan è stato derubato, ce l'avete ancora un po' di sangue rossonero che vi scorre nelle vene? O è acqua?


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore per me non c'era...
> 
> Matuidi era ammonito? Ad ogni modo, il suo fallo era simile a quello di Kessie e non ha preso manco il giallo. Grave.
> 
> Ma noi non siamo cattivi la davanti dai, abbiamo s*******to 2-3 contropiedi e abbiamo passato 2-3 tiri a Sheznie, bisognava ucciderlo.



Ti ricordo che abbiamo preso pure una traversa. Siamo stati castigati dalla sfiga e dall'arbitro.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a scrivere simili corbellerie? Sono il primo detrattore di questa società, ma nessuno merita un trattamento come quello ricevuto stasera. E comunque, venivano derubati anche il Milan di Rizzoli e quello di Berlusconi, sempre dagli stessi, e si parla di due delle gestioni più di successo nella storia del calcio mondiale...



Quel Milan aveva comunque potere (se non l’avesse avuto sarebbe andata molto peggio).
Quello attuale non ce l’ha, e si vede.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che abbiamo preso pure una traversa. Siamo stati castigati dalla sfiga e dall'arbitro.



Sarà... ma noi non siamo mai capaci di castigare... mai... manco quando la Juve fa na partitaccia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore per me non c'era...
> 
> Matuidi era ammonito? Ad ogni modo, il suo fallo era simile a quello di Kessie e non ha preso manco il giallo. Grave.
> 
> Ma noi non siamo cattivi la davanti dai, abbiamo s*******to 2-3 contropiedi e abbiamo passato 2-3 tiri a Sheznie, bisognava ucciderlo.



ma sei convinto se facevamo goal nn veniva annullato? 
questa potevi giocarla come vuoi! ma se al libro paga ti dicono che quella deve vincere 
quella vince PUNTO e questo malgrado i cuscinetti davanti agli occhi accade da ben 7 anni 
sia in coppa italia che in campionato.. se poi vogliamo difenderli con "scuse da interista"
bhe accettate questa melma senza ribattere.. xkè questi furti ormai sono evidenti 
la designazione oramai è diventata una sentenza sul risultato !!! 
e provate a negarlo con delle prove se siete buoni


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Possono avere anche la squadra più forte dell'universo ma alla fine vincono sempre rubando. 
Uno schifo.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La schiacciata da dietro di Alex Sandro sulla caviglia di Castillejo è pura violenza, da rosso diretto senza discussioni.



rosso diretto, ma non è andato nemmeno a vederlo.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà... ma noi non siamo mai capaci di castigare... mai... manco quando la Juve fa na partitaccia.



Sì qualche contropiede lo abbiamo sciupato perché Kessie è una capra ignorante, ma credo che se quel tiro di Patrick fosse stato pochi centimetri più basso e la partita fosse finita 1-0 per noi, staremmo parlando di cinismo, di finali che conta solo vincere e non il bel giuoco...imho.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Povero te.



Povero te casomai.


----------



## Mc-Milan (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan se li merita questi arbitraggi schifosi.
> È la naturale conseguenza della perdita di prestigio e importanza a livello politico, a sua volta conseguenza della pessima gestione del club e del calo qualitativo della rosa e dei risultati.
> Oggi il Milan viene trattato dagli arbitri tanto quanto un club di mezza classifica, e sarà sempre così fino a che non si cambieranno seriamente le cose al Milan, con una proprietà che punta in alto, una società unita e una rosa competitiva.



Perdonami Aron, ti leggo volentieri ma non capisco la tua uscita...mi permetto di rigirarti la domanda..la juve invece li merita?è il Milan che deve cambiare o il calcio italliano?parliamoci chiaro la juve di oggi ha bisogno di aiuti con la squadra che ha per primeggiare nel calcio italiano?non vivo nel paese dei balocchi, guardando la partita di oggi sembra di si, ma ragionando da fratelli rossoneri oggi ci aspettavamo tutti un asfaltata,l espulsione di kessie è di certo da arancione e mostra due metri e due misure(fallo identico 20secondi prima neanche giallo)ma oggi ha deciso la partita il campione che noi ahimè non abbiamo..anzi per loro si parla di campioni(amche in panchina)..siamo inferiori e purtroppo 1_ su 10. La vinci in queste condizioni(doha) le altre le perdi..oggi secondo me ne usciamo a testa altissima abbiamo i soliti ENORMI problemi ma x quello che mi aspettavo stasera bhe da fratello a fratello rossonero un sorriso me l hanno strappato..
Forza Milan!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà... ma noi non siamo mai capaci di castigare... mai... manco quando la Juve fa na partitaccia.



Figurati se non è demerito degli altri.

Anche se siamo attaccati al quarto posto, demerito degli altri.

Sempre demerito degli altri.

Mah, filosofia che non condivido, ma ognuno dice un po' ciò che crede...


----------



## danjr (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stasera abbiamo giocato molto bene, Higuain a parte sono soddisfatto di tutti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà... ma noi non siamo mai capaci di castigare... mai... manco quando la Juve fa na partitaccia.



hahaha non c hanno chiamato un rigore netto (xkè dove la palla? perché gli cade addosso??) 
nonostante fossimo in 10 e dopo la rube aveva mezzora x ribattere 

che cosa devi castigare? non poteva darlo xkè dopo gli toglieva energie x rubare in A


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore per me non c'era...
> 
> Matuidi era ammonito? Ad ogni modo, il suo fallo era simile a quello di Kessie e non ha preso manco il giallo. Grave.
> 
> Ma noi non siamo cattivi la davanti dai, abbiamo s*******to 2-3 contropiedi e abbiamo passato 2-3 tiri a Sheznie, bisognava ucciderlo.



Ti dirò di più, in diretta anche a me non sembrava rigore. Poi ho rivisto, ed è SOLARE. Vallo a rivedere ora se riesci. Non darlo è pura malafede. Non discuto nemmeno il var. Qui andava dato subito perché è clamoroso. 
Il fuorigioco fischiato a Cutrone è malafede pura- 

Poi noi facciamo schifo, non abbiamo un allenatore, abbiamo dei senza palle, e mediocri ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più, in diretta anche a me non sembrava rigore. Poi ho rivisto, ed è SOLARE. Vallo a rivedere ora se riesci. Non darlo è pura malafede. Non discuto nemmeno il var. Qui andava dato subito perché è clamoroso.
> *Il fuorigioco fischiato a Cutrone è malafede pur*a-


.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Si vede eccome, ho il fermo immagine io e ronaldo ha tutto il braccio avanti prima ancora che pjanic calcia. Sono fuori col cel e non so come postarla, se qualcuno ha tempo ci guardi. Questi hanno fatto un replay finto per giustificare il gol, è da ufficio inchiesta



Il problema è che il braccio non conta. Quello che conta è il ginocchio che forse è davanti al piede di Rodriguez


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

ma quando scoprono il conto di questi corrotti nei paradisi fiscali? 
queste facce le voglio vedere in galera visto che tolgono una buona volta la prescrizione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il braccio non conta. Quello che conta è il ginocchio che forse è davanti al piede di Rodriguez



io vedo della Mafia x la gestione del replay 
malissimo... mai + fatto rivedere (mente il goal annullato a dybala rivisto in continuazione!) 
siamo ai livelli della prospettiva

e non mi dite che non è strano... e l 'unico goal della partita hahaha
e non si + rivisto LOL


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2019)

Per come abbiamo giocato la partita sono comunque soddisfatto.
Gara giocata discretamente , bene tatticamente e alla pari con un avversario fortissimo.
Purtroppo si sbaglia troppo troppo troppo tecnicamente.
Castillejo, kessie, calha , a volte cutrone, paquetà : passaggi sbagliati , passaggi forzati, anticipi stupidi subiti, ecc ecc.
Alla fine la prestazione passa da tutti questi piccoli errori.
Vince chi sbaglia meno e la juve oggi gioca in modo più pulito di noi.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Avevo detto che per principio non l'avrei guardata e così ho fatto,ho visto purtroppo solo la premiazione. Comunque leggo di un rigore non datoci,perciò, visto che avrei visto i gobbi fare i ladri come sempre, è stato meglio non assistere a queste oscenità.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Avevo detto che per principio non l'avrei guardata e così ho fatto,ho visto purtroppo solo la premiazione. Comunque leggo di un rigore non datoci,perciò, visto che avrei visto i gobbi fare i ladri come sempre, è stato meglio non assistere a queste oscenità.



Sono stati i soliti ladri


----------



## EmmePi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Solita partita fotocopia, noi si attacca, palo o traversa od occasionissima nostra sullo 0-0, poi zampino dell'arbitro sempre al punto giusto, noi in 10 gol dubbissimo rigore negato.

SOLITO COPIONE di un film in bianco e nero! Uno schifo immane! Alex Sandro piede a martello da dietro sulla caviglia di Samu = giallo, stesso (ma forse con meno cattiveria) di Kessie = rosso.


----------



## hsl (16 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io vedo della Mafia x la gestione del replay
> malissimo... mai + fatto rivedere (mente il goal annullato a dybala rivisto in continuazione!)
> siamo ai livelli della prospettiva
> 
> ...



L'ho notato anche io. Hanno fatto vedere una sola volta il fermo immagine e tra l'altro con una inquadratura in cui non si vedeva nemmeno Pjanic.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando. Gli stessi falli, gestione dei cartellini differente.
E poi quel rigore... ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Non si smentiscono mai. Gobbi Ladri.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a scrivere simili corbellerie? Sono il primo detrattore di questa società, ma nessuno merita un trattamento come quello ricevuto stasera. E comunque, venivano derubati anche il Milan di Rizzoli e quello di Berlusconi, sempre dagli stessi, e si parla di due delle gestioni più di successo nella storia del calcio mondiale...



E' assurdo... Quando leggo certi commenti non riesco a capire di che fede sportiva siano certi utenti..


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sono stati i soliti ladri



Immagino...Sono vomitevoli.


----------



## mil77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io vedo della Mafia x la gestione del replay
> malissimo... mai + fatto rivedere (mente il goal annullato a dybala rivisto in continuazione!)
> siamo ai livelli della prospettiva
> 
> ...



Beh quello certo non hanno fatto vedere un replay che si vede quando parte il passaggio


----------



## PM3 (16 Gennaio 2019)

ahahaha
Ormai non mi arrabbio neanche. 
Rido. 
2 partite consecutive, con la Juve che ruba.
Oggi più che a San Siro. 
Non si può parlare di caso o malafede degli arbitri. Sono proprio ordini da eseguire.
Oggi doveva vincere la Juve, hanno fatto di tutto per farla vincere. 

La partita è inutile commentarla. 
Cosa commentiamo, un Milan che ha fatto quello che poteva. 
Cutrone fermato solo davanti al portiere per fuorigioco inesistente. 
Traversa di Cutrone. 
Espulsione ridicolo, se paragonata al fallo di 2 minuti prima di Matuidi, manco ammonito. 
Rigore non dato. 
Bravo Banti. 
Calciopoli non è mai finita e mai finirà. Ladri fino alla fine.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Gennaio 2019)

Scusate, il fuorigioco qualcuno l’ha controllato? Alla Rai il replay non l’hanno fatto vedere, ovviamente...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Stasera dare croci addosso alla squadra e sorvolare sull’arbitrggio mi delude molto. In questi casi mi aspetto che il tifo si unisca, a volte quasi penso che qualcuno speri che tutto vada male per poter criticare allenatore/dirigente/giocatore...
Ragazzi con tutti i nostri limiti oggi abbiamo subito un arbitraggio vergognoso. Con l’aggravante che oggi c’è la VAR.. nell’epoca della VAR un arbitraggio così non puó esistere. Sorvolando su una gestione dei cartellini che ci ha massacrato ci sono almeno 4 episodi da stigmatizzare
1) fuorigioco fischiato a cutrone lanciato a rete. Fai finire azione e rivedi.. non è fuorigioco e l’errore è clamoroso
2) gol cr7. Magari è buono ma per noi che abbiamo visto su mammaRai non lo sapremo mai.. un replay senza fermo immagine e ciao. Su tante altre occasioni replay da 10 angolazioni
3) fallaccio di matuidi già ammonito: niente. Dopo poco fallaccio di Kessie: si corre al var per il rosso
4) e qui CRBanti si supera: rigore solare su Conti, proteste pazzesche del Milan.. neanche va a rivederla.
... e così il circo CR7 alza la coppa per la gioia del pubblico arabo.

Se mi riuscisse smetterei di guardare il calcio, giuro. Ma non mi riesce


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Avevo detto che per principio non l'avrei guardata e così ho fatto,ho visto purtroppo solo la premiazione. Comunque leggo di un rigore non datoci,perciò, visto che avrei visto i gobbi fare i ladri come sempre, è stato meglio non assistere a queste oscenità.



Hai fatto bene.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2019)

Applausi alla squadra che ha fatto un grande gara (con l'eccezione di Kessié e del trippita), purtroppo contro il ciclone Banti non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Stasera dare croci addosso alla squadra e sorvolare sull’arbitrggio mi delude molto. In questi casi mi aspetto che il tifo si unisca, a volte quasi penso che qualcuno speri che tutto vada male per poter criticare allenatore/dirigente/giocatore...
> Ragazzi con tutti i nostri limiti oggi abbiamo subito un arbitraggio vergognoso. Con l’aggravante che oggi c’è la VAR.. nell’epoca della VAR un arbitraggio così non puó esistere. Sorvolando su una gestione dei cartellini che ci ha massacrato ci sono almeno 4 episodi da stigmatizzare
> 1) fuorigioco fischiato a cutrone lanciato a rete. Fai finire azione e rivedi.. non è fuorigioco e l’errore è clamoroso
> 2) gol cr7. Magari è buono ma per noi che abbiamo visto su mammaRai non lo sapremo mai.. un replay senza fermo immagine e ciao. Su tante altre occasioni replay da 10 angolazioni
> ...



La penso come te al 100%

Questa partita andrebbe presa come esempio di come si può rubare nonostante il var, ovvero la gestione dei cartellini, il fermare per fuorigioco dubbio quando si dovrebbe verificare al termine e soprattutto non ricontrollare episodi da var.

Banti e Guida hanno fatto un capolavoro, anche se già il furto lo ha iniziato Abisso con l'espulsione a Suso.

Fa specie pensare che nonostante abbiano giocatori più forti abbiano bisogno di rubare lo stesso.

Ormai guardare il risultato non ha senso contro di loro, oggi veramente sono orgoglioso della nostra squadra, che ha giocato alla pari, è stata sfortunata, derubata e nonostante tutto in 10 contro 11 li abbiamo fatti ****** nelle braghe fino al fischio finale.
Per me è come avessimo vinto.


----------



## fra29 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Sono senza parole.
Terrei Higuain solo per non riscattarglielo a giugno e lasciarglielo sul groppone. 
Maledetti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La penso come te al 100%
> 
> Questa partita andrebbe presa come esempio di come si può rubare nonostante il var, ovvero la gestione dei cartellini, il fermare per fuorigioco dubbio quando si dovrebbe verificare al termine e soprattutto non ricontrollare episodi da var.
> 
> ...



non mi basta... io li voglio vedere in galera.
tutti quelli coinvolti li voglio in tv in stile moggi piangina.. 
con la differenza che la prescrizione questa volta se l ha scordano! 

sputano sul termine "sportività" 
sputano sull'impegno delle persone che perdono anni della loro vita per dei determinati risultati 
sputano sulla passione di milioni e milioni di persone che sono malati di calcio 
sputano sull etica che si dovrebbe seguire in determinate situazioni favorendo la maleducazione e pessimi esempi 
arrecano danno ai club sfavorendo possibili canditati alla vittoria fuori dal confine 
ecc. ecc.. però questi devono marcire e disperarsi per aver festeggiato anni per niente 
altro che 2 scudetti e la serie B! Radiazione e un bel - 7 come minimo
se poi radiano gli Agnelli dal Calcio sarebbe perfetto


----------



## fra29 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan se li merita questi arbitraggi schifosi.
> È la naturale conseguenza della perdita di prestigio e importanza a livello politico, a sua volta conseguenza della pessima gestione del club e del calo qualitativo della rosa e dei risultati.
> Oggi il Milan viene trattato dagli arbitri tanto quanto un club di mezza classifica, e sarà sempre così fino a che non si cambieranno seriamente le cose al Milan, con una proprietà che punta in alto, una società unita e una rosa competitiva.



Ma che discorso è? 
Il tuo discorso è in antitesi con il concetto di sport..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'arbitro e chi stava al VAR vanno fermati



Era l'ultima partita di Banti prima del ritiro quindi un arbitraggio scandaloso non ne avrebbe peggiorato la carriera. Era tutto previsto. Infatti gliel'hanno fatta arbitrare come premio, per aver obbedito agli ordini per tanti anni.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Era l'ultima partita di Banti prima del ritiro quindi un arbitraggio scandaloso non ne avrebbe peggiorato la carriera. Era tutto previsto. Infatti gliel'hanno fatta arbitrare come premio, per aver obbedito agli ordini per tanti anni.



Ora passerà a fare l'opinionista su skyrube


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Era l'ultima partita di Banti prima del ritiro quindi un arbitraggio scandaloso non ne avrebbe peggiorato la carriera. Era tutto previsto. Infatti gliel'hanno fatta arbitrare come premio, per aver obbedito agli ordini per tanti anni.



veramente adesso non arbitra più? 
non è che me lo rivedo tra poche giornate questo infame


----------



## PM3 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Stasera dare croci addosso alla squadra e sorvolare sull’arbitrggio mi delude molto. In questi casi mi aspetto che il tifo si unisca, a volte quasi penso che qualcuno speri che tutto vada male per poter criticare allenatore/dirigente/giocatore...
> Ragazzi con tutti i nostri limiti oggi abbiamo subito un arbitraggio vergognoso. Con l’aggravante che oggi c’è la VAR.. nell’epoca della VAR un arbitraggio così non puó esistere. Sorvolando su una gestione dei cartellini che ci ha massacrato ci sono almeno 4 episodi da stigmatizzare
> 1) fuorigioco fischiato a cutrone lanciato a rete. Fai finire azione e rivedi.. non è fuorigioco e l’errore è clamoroso
> 2) gol cr7. Magari è buono ma per noi che abbiamo visto su mammaRai non lo sapremo mai.. un replay senza fermo immagine e ciao. Su tante altre occasioni replay da 10 angolazioni
> ...



Anche io ho avuto i tuoi dubbi sul gol, ma su internet ho trovato il fermo immagine. Tutto regolare. 
Il resto condivido.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Perdonami Aron, ti leggo volentieri ma non capisco la tua uscita...mi permetto di rigirarti la domanda..la juve invece li merita?è il Milan che deve cambiare o il calcio italliano?parliamoci chiaro la juve di oggi ha bisogno di aiuti con la squadra che ha per primeggiare nel calcio italiano?non vivo nel paese dei balocchi, guardando la partita di oggi sembra di si, ma ragionando da fratelli rossoneri oggi ci aspettavamo tutti un asfaltata,l espulsione di kessie è di certo da arancione e mostra due metri e due misure(fallo identico 20secondi prima neanche giallo)ma oggi ha deciso la partita il campione che noi ahimè non abbiamo..anzi per loro si parla di campioni(amche in panchina)..siamo inferiori e purtroppo 1_ su 10. La vinci in queste condizioni(doha) le altre le perdi..oggi secondo me ne usciamo a testa altissima abbiamo i soliti ENORMI problemi ma x quello che mi aspettavo stasera bhe da fratello a fratello rossonero un sorriso me l hanno strappato..
> Forza Milan!



L’arbitraggio di stasera è da ufficio inchieste, su questo non c’è dubbio.
Ciò che va considerato è che è l’enorme effetto di cause molto profonde.
Romagnoli l’ha detto nel post partita: “non c’è rispetto”

Ma come disse Capello a un giornalista che gli chiese come si ottiene il rispetto: “il rispetto non lo ottieni. Te lo prendi.”

Questo Milan il rispetto non sa manco cosa sia. D’altronde un Milan che non ha rispetto di sé stesso, è impensabile che venga rispettato dagli altri. Arbitri inclusi.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è?
> Il tuo discorso è in antitesi con il concetto di sport..



L’imparzialità degli arbitri non esiste.
Anche quando non ci sono regalini di mezzo, subentra la sudditanza psicologica. 
Un Milan che politicamente vale meno della Lazio non si può aspettare un trattamento equo dagli arbitri.


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2019)

me lo sono detto anche l'ultima volta di non guardare più le partite contro i mafiosi e invece.... devo ricordarmelo alla prossima. Inutile perdere tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole.
> Terrei Higuain solo per non riscattarglielo a giugno e lasciarglielo sul groppone.
> Maledetti



quotone


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Andrebbero boicottati a livello nazionale.
Contro di loro dovrebbero tutti schierare la primavera e i tifosi delle altre squadre non presentarsi allo stadio e non guardare le partite alla tv.
Solo così il loro giochino sarebbe distrutto.

Purtroppo è difficile realizzare questo scenario, ma sarebbe meraviglioso.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Gennaio 2019)

Come dico sempre, questi puoi batterli solo con un potere mediatico/politico pari o superiore al loro, altrimenti non basterebbe nemmeno il Barcellona per togliergli scudetto e Coppa Italia. Il fuorigioco di Cutrone è qualcosa di scandaloso, unico caso della partita in cui non si fa finire l'azione per rivederla al Var.


----------

